# The World's Best Special Forces



## desiman

This list looks at 10 of the special forces from around the world that have the honor of being the most elite and &#8211; consequently &#8211; badass. Feel free to mention your own favorites in the comments which will no doubt include a lot that are not listed here.


*10 
Spetsnaz*


Whereas most of the training regimens of militaries around the world are designed to teach, Russia&#8217;s Special Purpose Regiments, equivalent to the U. S. Green Berets, endure punishment daily throughout their training. They may quit anytime they want. The Spetsnaz want only the best, pain-hardened, battle-loving killers.

They spar with the express goal of injuring each other, breaking ribs, fingers, vertebrae, healing only long enough to get back on their feet and complete the training. They are typically deployed for reconnaissance or house-to-house close quarters combat, but are also employed as extremely formidable bodyguards for high-ranking politicians.

They claim that they are not taught to ignore pain, since that is impossible. They are instead taught to enjoy it.


*9 
French Naval Commandos*


They call themselves &#8220;berets verts,&#8221; or &#8220;green berets,&#8221; and consist of 6 units: Hubert, Trepel, de Montfort, de Penfentenyo, Jaubert, and Kieffer. Each unit is trained for special tasks, whether combat diving, close quarters sea combat, exfiltration, canine units, or long range fire support, including snipers and missile launchers. They were established much at the behest of Jacques-Yves Cousteau, who was a naval officer in WWII.


*8 
MARSOC*


Currently, only men are allowed to try out for the U. S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command. It&#8217;s primary missions are typically special reconnaissance, direct action, and internal defense within foreign nations.

Their training regimen is comprised of 4 phases, increasing in strenuousness. Phase 1 is SERE training, survival, evasion, resistance, escape. They are trained to make fire by friction, fire by mirrors, even fire by ice, depending on the location to which they are deployed. You mold the ice with the heat of your hands into the shape of a lens, which works just like a magnifying glass. 

Of course, they take matches and Zippos with them. After this, they begin physical fitness training, and hand-to-hand combat, practicing a hybrid of the most functional martial arts: Jeet Kune Do, Wing Chun, Karate, Jiu-Jitsu, even Pankration. Then, Sayoc Kali, which is Filipino knife fighting.

This is just phase 1. Phase 2 is marksmanship, amphibious demolitions, reconnaissance. Phase 3 is a contrinuation of 2, but with the addition of field radioes and satellite data-uplink systems. Phase 4 is &#8220;irregular warfare&#8221; instruction, which is a euphemism for &#8220;anything goes.&#8221; This phase consists primarily of the Derna Bridge operation, which forces the recruits to use all skills acquired during the course.


*7 
MI-6*


The closest thing to James Bond can be found in the personnel of the UK&#8217;s Secret Intelligence Service, or Security Service, section 6. It works in close partnership with section 5 (MI-5), the latter which is more of a pure spy agency, dedicated to counter-intelligence and counter-espionage.

MI-6, however, is the unit which deploys its agents all over the world to detect international intelligence threats and &#8220;neutralize&#8221; them before they become truly dangerous. Their headquarters is at Vauxhall Cross, London, and they will be quick to tell you there that there is no James Bond among them, and that their assignments and missions are quite boring.

They do, however, have an agent very similar to &#8220;Q,&#8221; who is in charge of all equipment and weaponry deployed for each operation. They also have indoor firing ranges, dojos, and a gym.


*6 
U. S. Army Rangers*


After basic Army training, voluntary enlistment into the 75th Ranger Regiment will train the recruit for the HALO parachute jump, SERE, languages, elite combatives expert, mountain warfare, combat diving, in addition to all the weapons qualification training.

After nine weeks of this, they enroll in Advanced Individual Training, to become masters of their chosen fields, then immediately enroll in the Army Airborne School, then in Ranger Indoctrination or Orientation Programs.

By the time they&#8217;ve graduated, they&#8217;re so well trained that members have reported waking up screaming from nightmares about Ranger school to be relieved that they are only in Vietnam.

But then, they lose a few points for an incident a Ranger told me about: he was the captain of a tank regiment on maneuvers in the Amazon jungle. Just an exercise, but because of the sweltering heat, they had to open their tank hatches. This captain, who shall remain nameless, heard a thump behind him, and turned to see a Goliath Bird-eating Spider crawling toward him, raising its front legs and hissing. 

He admits to screaming like a girl, knifing the tarantula, jumping out of the tank and running off into the jungle for a mile and a half. His buddies still rib him about it.


----------



## desiman

*5 
U. S. Army Green Berets*



That&#8217;s their nickname. Technically they are the U. S. Army Special Forces, as opposed to the special forces of other countries, many of which also wear green berets.

Typically, the Green Berets are trained to administer &#8220;unconventional warfare,&#8221; which entails infiltrating a hostile area in anticipation of a large-scale military engagement, and training the local resistance populations to fight back against the enemy. This was done in South Vietnam, Iraq and Afghanistan, among others.

In the event that there is no local resistance to the enemy, the Green Berets infiltrate and soften up the enemy by &#8220;neutralizing&#8221; as many of its officers as possible. This usually involved sniping and throat cutting.

Training is very extensive and begins with the Army&#8217;s assessment of the recruit&#8217;s possession of 12 attributes: intelligence, physical fitness, motivation, trustworthiness, accountability, maturity, stability, judgment, decisiveness, teamwork, influence, and communications. 40&#37; of applicants satisfy the Army that they have these attributes.

Final training consists of various endurance courses, carrying heavy backpacks over 40 miles of rugged terrain, with nothing but a live chicken and a knife, day and night. If the recruit can make a fire, he can eat the chicken cooked. He is not given matches or a lighter. He is allowed only a compass and his own hand-drawn map, completed from earlier reconnaissance courses.


*4 
The Delta Force*


The only official United States counter-terrorism unit, dedicated to hostage rescues, counter-insurgency, and general counter-terrorism. They&#8217;re full name is 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta, managed by the Army. Selection is done according to a physical fitness test: situps, pushups, followed by a 3-mile run, in an undisclosed time limit.

Then an all-night, 18-mile hike over mountainous terrain with a 35 lb backpack and a compass, no map. This finally culminated with a 40-mile hike with a 45 lb backpack, in a shorter time limit.

Then psychologists conduct a grueling battery of mental exams on the recruit to try to break him into confusion. If he passes this, he actually gets to begin Delta Force training, for 6 months. Firearms, heavy weaponry, elite hand-to-hand training.


*3 
Shayetet 13*


The name means &#8220;Flotilla 13,&#8221; and their official motto is the same as the Israeli military: &#8220;Never Again,&#8221; in reference to the Holocaust. Their unofficial motto, as they like to joke, is &#8220;When the going gets tough, the Jews get pissed.&#8221;

They are 1 of the 3 most elite Israeli special forces units, but Shayetet 13 is the unit most similar to the Delta Force. They specialize in hostage rescue and counter-terrorism, and because they live so close to a host of nations that seem bent on eradicating them, they are at all times ready in an instant to travel abroad and kill. They are very secretive, but of their missions publicized, the most notable include Operation Spring of Youth, in which they hunted down members of Black September in Beirut Lebanon and killed them, in revenge for the 1972 Munich massacre.

Apart from their firearms and heavy weapons training, they train extensively in Krav Maga, the national martial art of Israel, to which they endearingly refer as &#8220;Jew-jitsu.&#8221; It&#8217;s philosophy is based on the principle that in a real street fight no quarter will be asked or given. Fight to kill. Groin strikes are quite prevalent. 


*2 
Navy SEALs*


You might think there are a lot of them, given the number of action movies dedicated to the plot device of an invincible warrior, but there are only about 2,000 of them. They are the Unites States&#8217;s most elite special warfare combatants. They are trained in all the fields in which the other U. S. special forces are trained, but to an even higher degree of competency. 

SEAL training lasts over a year, and requires an age of between 17 and 28 years, male, incorrect vision no worse than 20/200 in either eye, and correctable to 20/20, and the physical screening test, which is beyond belief.

500 yd (460 m) swim using breast or combat sidestroke in under 12:30 with a competitive time of under 10:30.

At least 42 push-ups in 2 minutes with a competitive count of 79 or more.

At least 50 sit-ups in 2 minutes with a competitive count of 79 or more.

At least 6 pull-ups from a dead hang (no time limit) with a competitive count of 11 or more.

Run 1.5 mi (2.4 km) in boots and trousers in under 11:30 with a competitive time of 10:20 or less.

Then training begins. Physical conditioning, diving, land warfare, for 24 weeks, then 26 more weeks of SEAL qualification training. Then specialization in whatever fields a SEAL team needs expertise in: anything from sniper to language specialist, rope climbing, diving, jumpmaster, surreptitious entry, dynamic entry (door breacher), etc.


*1 
British SAS*



The Special Air Service is trained to perform equally well in all the fields listed for the SEALs, but is also trained by MI-5 and MI-6 for in-depth counter-espionage, more so than the SEALs. Physical competency must be of equal stature to the SEALs, to the degree that both special forces work closely together when necessary (Iraq and Afghanistan) and have good camaraderie. 

They wear a tan beret, just as the U. S. Army Rangers, and both the SAS and SEALs are trained in knife fighting by experts in Apache Indian knife techniques, as well as Sayoc Kali, Krav Maga, Jeet Kune Do, and for the last 3 years or so, the Keysi Fighting Method, made famous by the Chris Nolan &#8220;Batman&#8221; films.

They have the distinction of being the model on which almost all national commando units are based today, including every other entry on this list.


----------



## ahmed_naj

Its a good read but not a good analysis, firstly it seems as if its been put together by a bunch fanboys and youtube warriors. Major error: Rangers aren't special forces but just 'shock troops' or elite infantry. I dont think you can rate special forces because the term can be quite broad eg. sappers of the vietcong are sometimes considered special forces.

ps: 'badass' is not a good term to describe SOF as its not all brawn, brains are required aswell in other words you dont wanna be like this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

ahmed_naj said:


> Its a good read but not a good analysis, firstly it seems as if its been put together by a bunch fanboys and youtube warriors. Major error: Rangers aren't special forces but just 'shock troops' or elite infantry. I dont think you can rate special forces because the term can be quite broad eg. sappers of the vietcong are sometimes considered special forces.
> 
> ps: 'badass' is not a good term to describe SOF as its not all brawn, brains are required aswell in other words you dont wanna be like this guy



The listing is as per past achievements and current status so it is actually quite accurate. The term special forces as just be used for any infantry that is given a different training or trained under different circumstances. So the term itself is quite vague. This list only tries to outline who are good at what and what their main function is. The word "badass" was just a joke meant to signify how efficient these troops are, and how deadly they can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

This is a Flawed Ranking. The Ranking should be based on how they have performed in actual combat situations. Not what they have advertised.

Also MI6, Army Rangers are not special forces.

My Ranking would be:

1 - British SAS - World War II till today....
2 - US Navy Seals - Vietnam, Somalia, GWOT, etc.
3 - Israeli Shayetet 13 - Arab-Israeli Wars
4 - US Delta Force - Somalia, GWOT. etc.
5 - US Green Berets - Vietnam, Somalia, GWOT, etc.
6 - Pakistani SSG - Indo-Pak Wars, Soviet-Afghan War, FATA, Swat, etc.
7 - Russian Spetnaz - Wars in Caucausus
8 - French Naval Commandos - Wars in Africa, Terrorism in France
9 - Turkish Bordo Bereliler - Kurdish Conflict
10 - Iran's Quds Force - Lebanon Wars, Iran-Iraq War, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahmed_naj

sorry if a sound like an azz h*le but trying to rank SOF is waste of time its better to actually discuss certain spec ops and achievements individually.

and one more error in the list MARSOC is not a unit it stands for Marine Special Operations Command, I think you meant MSOR (Marine speical operations regiment) which was raised from personnel from force recon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Mercenary said:


> This is a Flawed Ranking. The Ranking should be based on how they have performed in actual combat situations. Not what they have advertised.
> 
> Also MI6, Army Rangers are not special forces.
> 
> My Ranking would be:
> 
> 1 - British SAS - World War II till today....
> 2 - US Navy Seals - Vietnam, Somalia, GWOT, etc.
> 3 - Israeli Shayetet 13 - Arab-Israeli Wars
> 4 - US Delta Force - Somalia, GWOT. etc.
> 5 - US Green Berets - Vietnam, Somalia, GWOT, etc.
> 6 - Pakistani SSG - Indo-Pak Wars, Soviet-Afghan War, FATA, Swat, etc.
> 7 - Russian Spetnaz - Wars in Caucausus
> 8 - French Naval Commandos - Wars in Africa, Terrorism in France
> 9 - Turkish Bordo Bereliler - Kurdish Conflict
> 10 - Iran's Quds Force - Lebanon Wars, Iran-Iraq War, etc.




There is no way the Pakistani SSG is in the top 10. Their experience just does not cut it till now. There are a formidable force but to call them among the best right now is not correct. None of the south Asian Special forces can be included because they just dont have that kind of experience yet. I am not so sure about the Turkish and the Iranian forces also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

ahmed_naj said:


> sorry if a sound like an azz h*le but trying to rank SOF is waste of time its better to actually discuss certain spec ops and achievements individually.
> 
> and one more error in the list MARSOC is not a unit it stands for Marine Special Operations Command, I think you meant MSOR (Marine speical operations regiment) which was raised from personnel from force recon.



The article talks about the whole training delivered under MARSOC which includes the regiment youre talking about.


----------



## Infanteer

threads like this are retarded.


There is no such thing as best special forces. Good plan, good training and dedication is what makes a mission succeed. 

there are lot of formidable special ops in the world equally well trained and motivated. South Koreans,Danish J&#230;gerkorpset, JTF 2..etc.

I agree with ahmed_naj

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zagahaga

lol ssg do not have training THEY BEEN CALLED THE BLACK STORKS!!! they took on the speznaz and defeated them .... and experience AFGAN WAR was alot for experience took on a world power with no hassel


----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> *There is no way the Pakistani SSG is in the top 10. Their experience just does not cut it till now*. There are a formidable force but to call them among the best right now is not correct. None of the south Asian Special forces can be included because *they just dont have that kind of experience yet*. I am not so sure about the Turkish and the Iranian forces also.



SSG fought covert wars against the soviets in Afghanistan! SSG effectively rescued hostages in the GHQ attack! SSG has been successful in SWAT and Waziristan as well! SSG also cleared the Holy Kaaba of militants! SSG also trains special forces of other nations as well! To say we have no experience is kind of silly! Maybe indian special forces don't have experience, but SSG do!

But i understand your hatred for Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SparklingCrescent

lol izz not about the total manpower or the mortality rate of commandos in the world. A good commando unit is always ready to suffer. The best US commandos had also suffered a lot of casualities in its ongoing operations in Iraq and Afghanistan,and in its countries. The main thing for a commando unit is its training,equipment and the motivation.



and everybuddyy knows when its a real war for Pakistan , we are ready... for instance look at Swat, done, no problems watsoever.. mashallah.. When its fighing time we are mindless, we become religious fanatics against anybuddy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> SSG fought covert wars against the soviets in Afghanistan! SSG effectively rescued hostages in the GHQ attack! SSG has been successful in SWAT and Waziristan as well! SSG also cleared the Holy Kaaba of militants! SSG also trains special forces of other nations as well! To say we have no experience is kind of silly! Maybe indian special forces don't have experience, but SSG do!
> 
> But i understand your hatred for Pakistan!




I dont hate Pakistan my friend, if you read my other thread you would know that. SSG is still with all your quoted evidence, is still not in the top 10. Even i can give you many missions that the Indian Special forces have been involved in and also prove my point. The point is that Special forces are meant for missions specifically designed for them and taking on villagers SWAT does not count. I havent said that SSG are not good but they still are not among the best. I would rate them around 11-12 but again the top 10 here also have many more resources available to them than what the SSG has got until now. Just by quoting random with no real proof of details does not make a difference. This list was comprised using up to date proof with bankable evidence, not assumptions and incomplete missions.


----------



## desiman

zagahaga said:


> lol ssg do not have training THEY BEEN CALLED THE BLACK STORKS!!! they took on the speznaz and defeated them .... and experience AFGAN WAR was alot for experience took on a world power with no hassel




Where you there when it happened ?


----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> I dont hate Pakistan my friend, if you read my other thread you would know that. SSG is still with all your quoted evidence, is still not in the top 10. Even i can give you many missions that the Indian Special forces have been involved in and also prove my point. The point is that Special forces are meant for missions specifically designed for them and taking on villagers *SWAT does not count*. I havent said that SSG are not good but they still are not among the best. I would rate them around 11-12 but again the top 10 here also have many more resources available to them than what the SSG has got until now. *Just by quoting random with no real proof of details does not make a difference*. This list was comprised using up to date proof with bankable evidence,* not assumptions and incomplete missions.*



Sorry, but if you don't believe me then you can look all this up! As for SWAT, it was a successful operation, SSG has helped in eliminating TTP! Why else do you think TTP terrorists are using desperate tactics such as suicide bombings?

Now the SSG went up against Soviets, and it should be noted that no other special forces (no matter how much resources or quality) went against Soviet union! We deserve the credit, we fought the war that Americans themselves didn't have the balls to fight, they ONLY supplied weapons from behind while we not only trained Mujahideen but we also actively participated with them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> Sorry, but if you don't believe me then you can look all this up! As for SWAT, it was a successful operation, SSG has helped in eliminating TTP! Why else do you think TTP terrorists are using desperate tactics such as suicide bombings?
> 
> Now the SSG went up against Soviets, and it should be noted that no other special forces (no matter how much resources or quality) went against Soviet union! We deserve the credit, we fought the war that Americans themselves didn't have the balls to fight, they ONLY supplied weapons from behind while we not only trained Mujahideen but we also actively participated with them!




Defeated the TTP!!!! When did that happen lol Sorry i might be a little behind on the news but from what I have word the situation is just like how it was. So your telling me that the soviets were defeated alone by the SSG lol The Soviet Afghan War is a very deep issue and discussing that in details would require another thread. I wont be so proud of training the Mujahedeen if i were you.


----------



## PAFAce

All I know is, the British invented the concept of a dedicated special forces with their Commandos and later the SAS, and the Soviets perfected the idea of hard-as-nails soldiers with Spetsnaz. Other than that, you can't rank specialist groups within the military. Especially when it comes to SpecOps, there is so much secrecy and legend around most of them, it's impossible to judge them correctly. They don't even all have the same roles, that is why they are referred to as "special". Such rankings are generally based upon "charisma", "legend" etc.

As for the SSG. The SSGs role in Pakistan is much broader than most of the SOFs listed on that list, it ranges from counter-terrorism to body-guarding to special mountain warfare to covert operations to intelligence gathering and what not. If we go by the importance of an SOF to the country, you will be hard-pressed to find a single force that does more for its country than the SSG does for Pakistan's defence. That ranks it not only in the top 10, but quite close to number 1 in my book. It is correct that the SSG has rarely been used to its fullest potential, both in the 65 and 71 wars their capabilities were wasted, but then again, the SSG is about so much more than just fighting a straight-on war.

Other than that, it is all subjective. Such comparisons are quite naive.



desidog said:


> Defeated the TTP!!!! When did that happen lol Sorry i might be a little behind on the news but from what I have word the situation is just like how it was. So your telling me that the soviets were defeated alone by the SSG


Now there *desidog*, if I didn't know any better, I would think you were flame-baiting.

*Sayyaf*'s words were quite clear, _"As for SWAT, it was a successful operation, SSG has helped in eliminating TTP"_. TTP is no longer in control of Swat, and are in no position to use it as any kind of strong-hold. But I don't blame you, neither the Canadian nor the Indian media has ever covered the successes of Pakistan Army in this War. *Sayyaf* also never said that the SSG defeated the Soviet Army alone in Afghanistan, but their role cannot be denied. And yes, the SSG has done a marvelous job recently, from the GHQ hostage rescue to the heli-borne attacks in Swat to rescuing 80 school-children in less than a day, they've all been conducted admirably even if they haven't received the press others do.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Little off topic...

but see the guy speaking on the camera.....
Its Peochar valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zagahaga

desidog said:


> Where you there when it happened ?



ok kid first look up the history of the SSG then talk beacuse right now your display picture is preety convinceing that what is you state of mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SekrutYakhni

The commando in the video looks very strong and sharp!
I mean the looks show his positive traits...


----------



## Mercenary

This Ranking concept is just stupid because its just too broad.

US Special Forces are highly specialized because USA has a budget that can afford to create specialized units.

Countries like Pakistan can't.

So if we compare Pakistani SSG with US Green Berets. How do we compare the Pakistani SSG Counter-terrorism role vs US Green Berets who don't have that role.

USA has another force called the Delta Force which deals with counter-terrorism issues.

I think overall, NATO countries and countries that receive NATO training, given their advanced weaponry, tactics, modern doctrine are highly effective.

Such as USA, England, France, Germany, Turkey, Israel, Thailand, Singapore, Japan, South Korea, etc.

2nd Tier would be Non-NATO countries but still having enough resources to fully fund their forces.

Such as Brazil, Russia, India, Pakistan, Egypt, Iran, China, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain03

no russians in the list? quite shocking and baised


----------



## Stealth

desidog said:


> There is no way the Pakistani SSG is in the top 10. Their experience just does not cut it till now. There are a formidable force but to call them among the best right now is not correct. None of the south Asian Special forces can be included because they just dont have that kind of experience yet. I am not so sure about the Turkish and the Iranian forces also.



If Indian special forces not in the list doesnt mean that Pakistan special forces also not!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Mercenary said:


> This Ranking concept is just stupid because its just too broad.


Most here have never served in the military, nevertheless, this place is largely muslims, so the simplest thing to do is to place the US dead last. No problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

desidog said:


> Defeated the TTP!!!! When did that happen lol Sorry i might be a little behind on the news but from what I have word the situation is just like how it was. So your telling me that the soviets were defeated alone by the SSG lol The Soviet Afghan War is a very deep issue and discussing that in details would require another thread. I wont be so proud of training the Mujahedeen if i were you.



Man, 
I hate to see deaf Indians........Where ever u see Indians r troiling. Its the nation problem.

Well for u kid, first wash ur face....and read this how 

Pakistan finishes Swat operation

First phase of Sotu Waziristan operation completed

Waziristan operation a success: Mian Ifitikhar

For Soviat Afgan War, all the men were higly trained by Pak SSG.....even Pak SSG fought against Russians.....The operation was fuly supported by Pak...we even blow down Russian jets with F-16 and F-6 (China)

We know wt ur doing in Afghanistan.....we know ur coward move.

Next would be u.......
Dont forget how ur army men recalled their nanai, when they lost in 65 and in Kargill.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Novice09

MZUBAIR said:


> Dont forget how ur army men recalled their nanai, when they lost in 65 and *in Kargill*.......



in Kargil  

Then what happened in 1971  Where was ur *SSG*


----------



## Mercenary

gambit said:


> Most here have never served in the military, nevertheless, this place is largely muslims, so the simplest thing to do is to place the US dead last. No problems.



No I rank USA as having among the best special forces in the world.

Many Muslim countries formed their special forces with help from USA including Pakistan.

Since they are pioneers along with the British. Americans are among the best, if not the best special forces outfit in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Mercenary said:


> No I rank USA as having among the best special forces in the world.
> 
> Many Muslim countries formed their special forces with help from USA including Pakistan.
> 
> Since they are pioneers along with the British. Americans are among the best, if not the best special forces outfit in the world.



LOL yes we see how much American best... we already see US performance in IRAQ and AFGHANISTAN lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

when it comes to special services the US has a bit of self proclaimed "super invincible force" tag attached to it! 

in all honesty & this is bitter but the only force that has time & again shown its qualities are the Israelis! be it hostage rescue from Uganda or killing the planners of black september! 

as for SEALS & SAS they both are very very competent but the media hype around them makes them larger than life....

& putting the russians so far down is a bias this definitely was made by a british or a US person! so this list is an opinion not a fact!


----------



## gogbot

Why don't you put SSG at number 1 rank and call it a day.

Desidog was trying to speak logically and he got accused of trolling .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sayyaf

Novice09 said:


> in Kargil
> 
> Then what happened in 1971  Where was ur *SSG*



1971, you asked where was SSG in 1971? i'll tell you, they fought to the bitter end!

But i have to hand it to you indians, your cowards! You attacked Pakistan in our civil war (basically you attacked a wounded lion)!

Try being a man and attack us now, and we'll make a very bad example out of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sayyaf

PAFAce said:


> *All I know is, the British invented the concept of a dedicated special forces with their Commandos and later the SAS*, and the Soviets perfected the idea of hard-as-nails soldiers with Spetsnaz. Other than that, you can't rank specialist groups within the military. Especially when it comes to SpecOps, there is so much secrecy and legend around most of them, it's impossible to judge them correctly. They don't even all have the same roles, that is why they are referred to as "special". Such rankings are generally based upon "charisma", "legend" etc.
> 
> As for the SSG. The SSGs role in Pakistan is much broader than most of the SOFs listed on that list, it ranges from counter-terrorism to body-guarding to special mountain warfare to covert operations to intelligence gathering and what not. If we go by the importance of an SOF to the country, you will be hard-pressed to find a single force that does more for its country than the SSG does for Pakistan's defence. That ranks it not only in the top 10, but quite close to number 1 in my book. It is correct that the SSG has rarely been used to its fullest potential, both in the 65 and 71 wars their capabilities were wasted, but then again, the SSG is about so much more than just fighting a straight-on war.
> 
> Other than that, it is all subjective. Such comparisons are quite naive.
> 
> 
> Now there *desidog*, if I didn't know any better, I would think you were flame-baiting.
> 
> *Sayyaf*'s words were quite clear, _"As for SWAT, it was a successful operation, SSG has helped in eliminating TTP"_. TTP is no longer in control of Swat, and are in no position to use it as any kind of strong-hold. But I don't blame you, neither the Canadian nor the Indian media has ever covered the successes of Pakistan Army in this War. *Sayyaf* also never said that the SSG defeated the Soviet Army alone in Afghanistan, but their role cannot be denied. And yes, the SSG has done a marvelous job recently, from the GHQ hostage rescue to the heli-borne attacks in Swat to rescuing 80 school-children in less than a day, they've all been conducted admirably even if they haven't received the press others do.



Salaam!

sorry bro but your wrong there! It wasn't the british who started this special forces concept, it was the Ottoman Turks! Have you ever heard of the Janissary? They were the Elite army of the Sultan and they were very dangerous on the battle field! MashaAllah Muslims have always been masters at warfare in every age!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Well I am not sure about this!

Even God Forbid we are defeated by India in future and many of our troops die....but still I think there will be some well trained SSG guys who will be like civilians and will create rebellion among occupied land...covert operations and stuff...


I don't know if it is true....but I think it is...

what do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Stealth said:


> LOL yes we see how much American best... we already see US performance in IRAQ and AFGHANISTAN lol



And ya Pakistan's have performed amazing well in their own land till now lol


----------



## kashith

Sayyaf said:


> 1971, you asked where was SSG in 1971? i'll tell you, they fought to the bitter end!
> 
> But i have to hand it to you indians, your cowards! You attacked Pakistan in our civil war (basically you attacked a wounded lion)!
> 
> Try being a man and attack us now, and we'll make a very bad example out of you!



with all due respect SSG is a good special ops squad,but this comment is crossing some limits.And even if India does attack(which it never will as it is a peace-loving country) isn't pakistan already in a war against talibans?Wont you guys say again that we attacked Pakistan when it was weak?You have made a highly objectionable statement


----------



## desiman

MZUBAIR said:


> Man,
> I hate to see deaf Indians........Where ever u see Indians r troiling. Its the nation problem.
> 
> Well for u kid, first wash ur face....and read this how
> 
> Pakistan finishes Swat operation
> 
> First phase of Sotu Waziristan operation completed
> 
> Waziristan operation a success: Mian Ifitikhar
> 
> For Soviat Afgan War, all the men were higly trained by Pak SSG.....even Pak SSG fought against Russians.....The operation was fuly supported by Pak...we even blow down Russian jets with F-16 and F-6 (China)
> 
> We know wt ur doing in Afghanistan.....we know ur coward move.
> 
> Next would be u.......
> Dont forget how ur army men recalled their nanai, when they lost in 65 and in Kargill.......





MZUBAIR said:


> Man,
> I hate to see deaf Indians........Where ever u see Indians r troiling. Its the nation problem.
> 
> Well for u kid, first wash ur face....and read this how
> 
> Pakistan finishes Swat operation
> 
> First phase of Sotu Waziristan operation completed
> 
> Waziristan operation a success: Mian Ifitikhar
> 
> For Soviat Afgan War, all the men were higly trained by Pak SSG.....even Pak SSG fought against Russians.....The operation was fuly supported by Pak...we even blow down Russian jets with F-16 and F-6 (China)
> 
> We know wt ur doing in Afghanistan.....we know ur coward move.
> 
> Next would be u.......
> Dont forget how ur army men recalled their nanai, when they lost in 65 and in Kargill.......



Well first of all before you call me a Kid, check you own facts brother. 

1) There is no Win or loss in the north west territories. You cannot outright defeat an organization like the TTP because they are not like a conventional army. The current state of Pakistan and its security affairs easily outline that your so called victory is no where in sight. 
2)The Afghan war is again too big of an issue to discuss here so I wont go into that, but it is much more complex that your dream scenario. 
3) When did India loose in 1965 and Kargil. Please get over from what you learn from your reliable Pakistan. Media and get your info from more reliable sources. 

4) Please top behaving like a Kid, before calling someone a coward, you should introspect what you have done also. I wont exactly call that very brave too. 

The SSG is a very potent force, but you baseless comments combined with your kiddish attitude just degrades their image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> 1971, you asked where was SSG in 1971? i'll tell you, they fought to the bitter end!
> 
> But i have to hand it to you indians, your cowards! You attacked Pakistan in our civil war (basically you attacked a wounded lion)!
> 
> Try being a man and attack us now, and we'll make a very bad example out of you!



Really are you so sure ? lol


----------



## Khajur

MZUBAIR said:


> :
> Dont forget how ur army men recalled their nanai, *when they lost in 65* and in Kargill.......




 Operation Gibraltar 
Role of SSG Para Commandos


*Col SG MEHDI, MC who commanded the SSG till just before the 1965 war, gives a fascinating account of SSG operations during the conflict*....


*This writer is a personal witness to the unfolding of this tragedy as I had the honour to command our Army's Corps de elite, the Special Service Group (SSG) at this critical juncture. *

In late May 1965, I was directed by the Vice Chief of General Staff, (late Major General Abid Bilgrami) to go to Murree and see GOC 12 Division, Akhtar Hussian Malik. *The GOC's briefing of the outline plan of Gibraltar operation left me stunned. The plan was so childish, so bizarre as to be unacceptable to logical, competent, professionally sound military persons anywhere in the world.* 


I frankly told General Akhtar Malik that the Operation was a non starter and that I would render the same advice to the Chief and Vice Chief of General Staff. At GHQ, the same day I briefed the CGS and VCGS, who listened to me patiently. The result of my presentation however was barren of the result. Major General Malik Sher Bahadur (The CGS), posed only one question. You (Mehdi) say that operation Gibraltar as planned stands no chance of succeeding, but Akhtar Malik (COG 12 Division) feels confident of its success. My reply to the Chief of the General Staff was that, the conflicting view point of Mehdi and Akhtar Malik not withstanding, as Chief of General Staff of Pakistan Army, he should also have an opinion on this important matter as we were not playing a peace time war game, but with the destiny of Pakistan itself. To this date I remember the reaction of the CGS. He went red right up to his ears, and after a painful pause got up, extended his hand to shake and brought the interview to an end with the remarks that it is always interesting to listen to you!!

Undaunted by the rebuff at Murree and later at the GHQ, I decided to reduce my arguments in writing, as to the reasons why Gibraltar shall fail. These, in brief, were:

1. No ground had been prepared before launching of the operation, in concert with people of the valley.

2. The raids were to be launched in total logistical vacuum relying exclusively of what the troops would carry in their packs or living off the countryside. Without any covert support across the Ceasefire Line, this living off the land proved fatal to the security of the guerrillas. Most of them were betrayed.

3. GHQ had mixed up classic guerrilla operations with Commandos raids.

4. All SSG and other officers, responsible for training and later leading groups across the ceasefire line were critical of the soundness of the plan, unsure of the means and uncertain of the end.

SSG records at Cherat shall substantiate the points made above 

The simple truth emerging from the narrative is, that neither the C-in-C Army nor General Staff had the guts to stand up to the President, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, and tell him that his advisers in the ministry of Foreign Affairs supported by GOC 12 Division, Akhtar Malik were taking him on a long ride commencing with Gibraltar, leading to his downfall via Tashkent, as it eventually proved! The loser in the final analysis was Pakistan, described so feelingly by General K.M. Arif in an analysis carried by daily Dawn', 6th September 1990. How and why Pakistan blundered into war .......... At that time, the policy making in the country was highly personalised. The institutions were weak and by-passed. Pakistan's Foreign Office with Mr. Aziz Ahmed as the Foreign Secretary and Mr. Z.A. Bhutto as the Foreign Minister called the martial tunes. It had miscalculated that despite operation Gibraltar, the fighting was likely to remain confined inside the disputed state of Jammu and Kashmir. The Foreign Office is on record to have assessed that India was not in a position to risk a general war with Pakistan......for inexplicable reasons the General Headquarters based its operational plan in Kashmir on a wishful logic. The misplaced ego, the high ambition and the naive approach of a selected few plunged the country into an armed conflict. The outcome of the war, or the lack of it, eclipsed Ayub's position.

S.S.G. COMMANDO PARA DROPS

The 1965 War cannot be worthy of study unless the story of Pakistani commando drops on Adampur, Helwara and Pathankot air bases are briefly recounted. John Fricker calls this operation as an unmitigated disaster'. This operation conceived initially by PAF Chief who obtained the nod' of Ayub Khan in May/June 1965 while planning for operational contingencies in the event of an Indian aggression. Such advance operational planning is normal to all service HQ in peace time. GHQ passed the buck on to the commander of SSG- this writer. On being told by Vice Chief of General Staff Brigadier Bilgrami who had these instructions conveyed to him from Musa and Sher Bahadur the Chief of General Staff, I emphatically pointed out that the concept of operation was faulty as no raids of this nature, after the breakout of war, could have even a remote chance of success against fully alerted targets. 

On my persistent refusal, GHQ told me that I should give my reasons for not undertaking the envisaged operation direct to the HQ, PAF. At a briefing arranged at SSG Parachute Training School at Peshawar in the presence of two senior officers of my command, Lt. Col. Abdul Matin, the Commander of No. 1 Commando Battalion, now retired and the brilliant Operations Staff Officer Maj. E. H. Dar, (Late Major General E. H. Dar) Air Force Chief were told that only a pre-emptive operation like the Israeli crippling raids against the front line Arab State's air bases as in 1956 Arab Israel War, could have probability of success. To this, the Air Chief observed that a decision to carry out pre-emptive operation as suggested could only be taken by the Government-meaning the President. Technically the observation made was correct but in that case the operation should have been based on the hypothesis of pre-emptive' alone. I had also objected to the para-commandos after being dropped, just left there in the void, in the heart of 100&#37; hostile population with no equivalent of French Maquis to hide, feed and organise the escape of commandos.

That this was an unmitigated disaster from beginning to end is correct but for no fault of the brave band of commandos or their officers. I have already rendered a full account of this in my testimony to Hamood-ur-Rehman Commission, besides submission of a report to the Chief of General Staff and C-in-C in 1967.


*S.S.G. COMMANDO PARA DROPS*

The 1965 War cannot be worthy of study unless the story of Pakistani commando drops on Adampur, Helwara and Pathankot air bases are briefly recounted. John Fricker calls this operation as an unmitigated disaster'. This operation conceived initially by PAF Chief who obtained the nod' of Ayub Khan in May/June 1965 while planning for operational contingencies in the event of an Indian aggression. Such advance operational planning is normal to all service HQ in peace time. GHQ passed the buck on to the commander of SSG- this writer. On being told by Vice Chief of General Staff Brigadier Bilgrami who had these instructions conveyed to him from Musa and Sher Bahadur the Chief of General Staff, I emphatically pointed out that the concept of operation was faulty as no raids of this nature, after the breakout of war, could have even a remote chance of success against fully alerted targets. 

On my persistent refusal, GHQ told me that I should give my reasons for not undertaking the envisaged operation direct to the HQ, PAF. At a briefing arranged at SSG Parachute Training School at Peshawar in the presence of two senior officers of my command, Lt. Col. Abdul Matin, the Commander of No. 1 Commando Battalion, now retired and the brilliant Operations Staff Officer Maj. E. H. Dar, (Late Major General E. H. Dar) Air Force Chief were told that only a pre-emptive operation like the Israeli crippling raids against the front line Arab State's air bases as in 1956 Arab Israel War, could have probability of success. To this, the Air Chief observed that a decision to carry out pre-emptive operation as suggested could only be taken by the Government-meaning the President. Technically the observation made was correct but in that case the operation should have been based on the hypothesis of pre-emptive' alone. I had also objected to the para-commandos after being dropped, just left there in the void, in the heart of 100% hostile population with no equivalent of French Maquis to hide, feed and organise the escape of commandos.

*That this was an unmitigated disaster from beginning to end is correct but for no fault of the brave band of commandos or their officers. I have already rendered a full account of this in my testimony to Hamood-ur-Rehman Commission, besides submission of a report to the Chief of General Staff and C-in-C in 1967.*

PS:Read the full article .

1965 War Operation Gibraltar Role of SSG Para Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Please guys grow up and don&#8217;t make this thread into another India vs Pakistan thread. Seriously I dint even mention anyone of the countries on the original post and even then some people have nothing better to do than bragging for no reason. Stop turning everything into an Ego war and learn how to listen to the other person. Dishing out personal remarks and statements against countries is very easy and does not require a brain. Its sickening to watch every single thread become a bitching contest between Indian&#8217;s and Pakistan&#8217;s.GROW UP PEOPLE. *


----------



## desiman

Khajur said:


> Operation Gibraltar
> Role of SSG Para Commandos
> 
> 
> *Col SG MEHDI, MC who commanded the SSG till just before the 1965 war, gives a fascinating account of SSG operations during the conflict*....
> 
> 
> *This writer is a personal witness to the unfolding of this tragedy as I had the honour to command our Army's Corps de elite, the Special Service Group (SSG) at this critical juncture. *
> 
> In late May 1965, I was directed by the Vice Chief of General Staff, (late Major General Abid Bilgrami) to go to Murree and see GOC 12 Division, Akhtar Hussian Malik. *The GOC's briefing of the outline plan of Gibraltar operation left me stunned. The plan was so childish, so bizarre as to be unacceptable to logical, competent, professionally sound military persons anywhere in the world.*
> 
> 
> I frankly told General Akhtar Malik that the Operation was a non starter and that I would render the same advice to the Chief and Vice Chief of General Staff. At GHQ, the same day I briefed the CGS and VCGS, who listened to me patiently. The result of my presentation however was barren of the result. Major General Malik Sher Bahadur (The CGS), posed only one question. You (Mehdi) say that operation Gibraltar as planned stands no chance of succeeding, but Akhtar Malik (COG 12 Division) feels confident of its success. My reply to the Chief of the General Staff was that, the conflicting view point of Mehdi and Akhtar Malik not withstanding, as Chief of General Staff of Pakistan Army, he should also have an opinion on this important matter as we were not playing a peace time war game, but with the destiny of Pakistan itself. To this date I remember the reaction of the CGS. He went red right up to his ears, and after a painful pause got up, extended his hand to shake and brought the interview to an end with the remarks that it is always interesting to listen to you!!
> 
> Undaunted by the rebuff at Murree and later at the GHQ, I decided to reduce my arguments in writing, as to the reasons why Gibraltar shall fail. These, in brief, were:
> 
> 1. No ground had been prepared before launching of the operation, in concert with people of the valley.
> 
> 2. The raids were to be launched in total logistical vacuum relying exclusively of what the troops would carry in their packs or living off the countryside. Without any covert support across the Ceasefire Line, this living off the land proved fatal to the security of the guerrillas. Most of them were betrayed.
> 
> 3. GHQ had mixed up classic guerrilla operations with Commandos raids.
> 
> 4. All SSG and other officers, responsible for training and later leading groups across the ceasefire line were critical of the soundness of the plan, unsure of the means and uncertain of the end.
> 
> SSG records at Cherat shall substantiate the points made above
> 
> The simple truth emerging from the narrative is, that neither the C-in-C Army nor General Staff had the guts to stand up to the President, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, and tell him that his advisers in the ministry of Foreign Affairs supported by GOC 12 Division, Akhtar Malik were taking him on a long ride commencing with Gibraltar, leading to his downfall via Tashkent, as it eventually proved! The loser in the final analysis was Pakistan, described so feelingly by General K.M. Arif in an analysis carried by daily Dawn', 6th September 1990. How and why Pakistan blundered into war .......... At that time, the policy making in the country was highly personalised. The institutions were weak and by-passed. Pakistan's Foreign Office with Mr. Aziz Ahmed as the Foreign Secretary and Mr. Z.A. Bhutto as the Foreign Minister called the martial tunes. It had miscalculated that despite operation Gibraltar, the fighting was likely to remain confined inside the disputed state of Jammu and Kashmir. The Foreign Office is on record to have assessed that India was not in a position to risk a general war with Pakistan......for inexplicable reasons the General Headquarters based its operational plan in Kashmir on a wishful logic. The misplaced ego, the high ambition and the naive approach of a selected few plunged the country into an armed conflict. The outcome of the war, or the lack of it, eclipsed Ayub's position.
> 
> S.S.G. COMMANDO PARA DROPS
> 
> The 1965 War cannot be worthy of study unless the story of Pakistani commando drops on Adampur, Helwara and Pathankot air bases are briefly recounted. John Fricker calls this operation as an unmitigated disaster'. This operation conceived initially by PAF Chief who obtained the nod' of Ayub Khan in May/June 1965 while planning for operational contingencies in the event of an Indian aggression. Such advance operational planning is normal to all service HQ in peace time. GHQ passed the buck on to the commander of SSG- this writer. On being told by Vice Chief of General Staff Brigadier Bilgrami who had these instructions conveyed to him from Musa and Sher Bahadur the Chief of General Staff, I emphatically pointed out that the concept of operation was faulty as no raids of this nature, after the breakout of war, could have even a remote chance of success against fully alerted targets.
> 
> On my persistent refusal, GHQ told me that I should give my reasons for not undertaking the envisaged operation direct to the HQ, PAF. At a briefing arranged at SSG Parachute Training School at Peshawar in the presence of two senior officers of my command, Lt. Col. Abdul Matin, the Commander of No. 1 Commando Battalion, now retired and the brilliant Operations Staff Officer Maj. E. H. Dar, (Late Major General E. H. Dar) Air Force Chief were told that only a pre-emptive operation like the Israeli crippling raids against the front line Arab State's air bases as in 1956 Arab Israel War, could have probability of success. To this, the Air Chief observed that a decision to carry out pre-emptive operation as suggested could only be taken by the Government-meaning the President. Technically the observation made was correct but in that case the operation should have been based on the hypothesis of pre-emptive' alone. I had also objected to the para-commandos after being dropped, just left there in the void, in the heart of 100% hostile population with no equivalent of French Maquis to hide, feed and organise the escape of commandos.
> 
> That this was an unmitigated disaster from beginning to end is correct but for no fault of the brave band of commandos or their officers. I have already rendered a full account of this in my testimony to Hamood-ur-Rehman Commission, besides submission of a report to the Chief of General Staff and C-in-C in 1967.
> 
> 
> *S.S.G. COMMANDO PARA DROPS*
> 
> The 1965 War cannot be worthy of study unless the story of Pakistani commando drops on Adampur, Helwara and Pathankot air bases are briefly recounted. John Fricker calls this operation as an unmitigated disaster'. This operation conceived initially by PAF Chief who obtained the nod' of Ayub Khan in May/June 1965 while planning for operational contingencies in the event of an Indian aggression. Such advance operational planning is normal to all service HQ in peace time. GHQ passed the buck on to the commander of SSG- this writer. On being told by Vice Chief of General Staff Brigadier Bilgrami who had these instructions conveyed to him from Musa and Sher Bahadur the Chief of General Staff, I emphatically pointed out that the concept of operation was faulty as no raids of this nature, after the breakout of war, could have even a remote chance of success against fully alerted targets.
> 
> On my persistent refusal, GHQ told me that I should give my reasons for not undertaking the envisaged operation direct to the HQ, PAF. At a briefing arranged at SSG Parachute Training School at Peshawar in the presence of two senior officers of my command, Lt. Col. Abdul Matin, the Commander of No. 1 Commando Battalion, now retired and the brilliant Operations Staff Officer Maj. E. H. Dar, (Late Major General E. H. Dar) Air Force Chief were told that only a pre-emptive operation like the Israeli crippling raids against the front line Arab State's air bases as in 1956 Arab Israel War, could have probability of success. To this, the Air Chief observed that a decision to carry out pre-emptive operation as suggested could only be taken by the Government-meaning the President. Technically the observation made was correct but in that case the operation should have been based on the hypothesis of pre-emptive' alone. I had also objected to the para-commandos after being dropped, just left there in the void, in the heart of 100% hostile population with no equivalent of French Maquis to hide, feed and organise the escape of commandos.
> 
> *That this was an unmitigated disaster from beginning to end is correct but for no fault of the brave band of commandos or their officers. I have already rendered a full account of this in my testimony to Hamood-ur-Rehman Commission, besides submission of a report to the Chief of General Staff and C-in-C in 1967.*
> 
> PS:Read the full article .
> 
> 1965 War Operation Gibraltar Role of SSG Para Commandos



This is how a mature person post not like some other people here who cannot post one line before coming up with a comment on the opposing country. Post facts and reliable articles, makes reading the post fun and not redundant like always.


----------



## gambit

Mercenary said:


> No I rank USA as having among the best special forces in the world.
> 
> Many Muslim countries formed their special forces with help from USA including Pakistan.
> 
> Since they are pioneers along with the British. Americans are among the best, if not the best special forces outfit in the world.


Precisely because most here have never worn the uniform of a fast food or merchandising retailer franchise, let alone endured and graduated from the rigors of even Basic Training, they have a gross misconception regarding the philosophy of 'Special Forces' and 'Special Operations', hence the focus so much on the pain and terror of the Spetnaz inflicted by their seniors on their subordinates, as if having a extraordinary high pain tolerance make one smarter, more intellectually agile, improved situational awareness skills, etc...etc...Next focus is on the weapons skills -- equally juvenile -- without proper context of the type of mission this force is supposedly uniquely qualified to perform.


----------



## Sayyaf

saad445566 said:


> Well I am not sure about this!
> 
> Even God Forbid we are defeated by India in future and many of our troops die....but still I think there will be some well trained SSG guys who will be like civilians and will create rebellion among occupied land...covert operations and stuff...
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is true....but I think it is...
> 
> what do you guys think?



That is exactly what the Iraqi Republican guard did, they formed insurgent groups to put up a stiff resistance against occupying forces!

Also, i saw a Al-Jazeera video on youtube of a "former" Pakistani soldier training the Afghan Taliban against American, NATO, and ISAF forces!


----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> This is how a mature person post not like some other people here who cannot post one line before coming up with a comment on the opposing country. Post facts and reliable articles, makes reading the post fun and not redundant like always.



Of course every army and special forces made mistakes in the past and leaned from those mistakes! It gives experience to the army to avoid such mistakes in the future!


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> That is exactly what the Iraqi Republican guard did, they formed insurgent groups to put up a stiff resistance against occupying forces!
> 
> Also, i saw a Al-Jazeera video on youtube of a "former" Pakistani soldier training the Afghan Taliban against American, NATO, and ISAF forces!



LOL im not so sure thats something you want to mention on a public forum when on one side Pakistan is claiming to be spearheading the so called war against terror lol So your also saying that the so called "former" soldier is also training the TTP against the Pakistani army also because arent they also part of the forces fighting in the region. Be careful what you say brother.


----------



## Sayyaf

kashith said:


> with all due respect SSG is a good special ops squad,but this comment is crossing some limits.And even if India does attack(which it never will as it is a peace-loving country) isn't pakistan already in a war against talibans?Wont you guys say again that we attacked Pakistan when it was weak?You have made a highly objectionable statement



East Pakistan was a whole different story! The Bengalis were fed with anti Pakistani and anti Punjabi propaganda by indians and their allies in east Pakistan so they fell for the trap and joined the rebellion that Pakistan army had successfully finished! BTW, Pakistan was under sanctions in 1971, our troops in east Pakistan didn't have enough supplies to last long enough!

Pashtuns don't hate Pakistan, Alhamdulillah they are VERY patriotic, and i mean VERY VERY patriotic MashaAllah! I've seen Pashtuns who love Pakistan more than punjabis do, and they are willing to sacrifice their lives for Islam and Pakistan!



BTW, Taliban are almost finished, their strongholds in SWAT and Waziristan have been destroyed Alhamdulillah! As for you indians, you have more 33 insurgencies in your own country! 40% of india has Naxalite and MAOIST presence!

Naxalite rebellion menaces the heart of India | Worldfocus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Sayyaf said:


> That is exactly what the Iraqi Republican guard did, they formed insurgent groups to put up a stiff resistance against occupying forces!
> 
> Also, i saw a Al-Jazeera video on youtube of a "former" Pakistani soldier training the Afghan Taliban against American, NATO, and ISAF forces!




Yeah..
I think it is a good strategy!


----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> LOL im not so sure thats something you want to mention on a public forum when on one side Pakistan is claiming to be spearheading the so called war against terror lol So your also saying that the so called "former" soldier is also training the TTP against the Pakistani army also because arent they also part of the forces fighting in the region. Be careful what you say brother.



I'm not saying this, Al-Jazeera is! BTW, i said Afghan Taliban, not TTP!

however he could be a renegade soldier because i posted a video on this forum where during Musharraf's time he arrested a few officers and soldiers who had strong ties with Taliban! maybe some ran across the border

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/43951-crusade-culture-us-israeli-army.html


----------



## Super Falcon

Where Are those french GIGGENS, NSSG.

I Have Learned That NSSG is more Elite Than SSG.


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> East Pakistan was a whole different story! The Bengalis were fed with anti Pakistani and anti Punjabi propaganda by indians and their allies in east Pakistan so they fell for the trap and joined the rebellion that Pakistan army had successfully finished! BTW, Pakistan was under sanctions in 1971, our troops in east Pakistan didn't have enough supplies to last long enough!
> 
> Pashtuns don't hate Pakistan, Alhamdulillah they are VERY patriotic, and i mean VERY VERY patriotic MashaAllah! I've seen Pashtuns who love Pakistan more than punjabis do, and they are willing to sacrifice their lives for Islam and Pakistan!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Taliban are almost finished, their strongholds in SWAT and Waziristan have been destroyed Alhamdulillah! As for you indians, you have more 33 insurgencies in your own country! 40&#37; of india has Naxalite and MAOIST presence!
> 
> Naxalite rebellion menaces the heart of India | Worldfocus



Just worry about Pakistan, we are there to worry about India, your intense hate for India will only pull Pakistan lower and not benefit you in any way. Hate only leads to more hate and not progress. Even with your so called insurgencies, India still continues to grow at an outstanding pace, i wonder why lol


----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> Really are you so sure ? lol




Am i sure? seriously why did you ask me this question? i didn't even have to answer this question!

but since you insist!

I'm sure because your armed forces don't even have the guts to cross our border! Lol, don't forget what happened after mumbai attacks!

Your SU-30's crossed our border, and soon as our F-16's spot them they flee right across the border!

you people can't fight face to face!


----------



## Super Falcon

[url="http://


----------



## Super Falcon




----------



## Super Falcon




----------



## Sayyaf

desidog said:


> Just worry about Pakistan, we are there to worry about India, your intense hate for India will only pull Pakistan lower and not benefit you in any way. Hate only leads to more hate and not progress. Even with your so called insurgencies, India still continues to grow at an outstanding pace, i wonder why lol



outstanding pace? 400 million+ people living under global poverty line, is that what you call outstanding? if so, the i hope for the best for you!

speaking of hate, its not like our army generals are threatening to attack india! And i'm only providing you the facts!

you and your fellow indians made silly remarks about Pakistan, and i only replied!


----------



## Mercenary

Stealth said:


> LOL yes we see how much American best... we already see US performance in IRAQ and AFGHANISTAN lol



And if Pakistan had invaded Iraq, It would have lost 400,000 men compared to the 4,000 that US Lost

In 2009, the Pakistani Army lost over 3,000 soldiers fighting inside Pakistan.

Get your facts straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriot

Mercenary said:


> And if Pakistan had invaded Iraq, It would have lost 400,000 men compared to the 4,000 that US Lost
> 
> In 2009, the Pakistani Army lost over 3,000 soldiers fighting inside Pakistan.
> 
> Get your facts straight.


We don't claim to be CAptain America and the best..Do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

Patriot said:


> We don't claim to be CAptain America and the best..Do we?



No but can you name me another country which could have invaded Iraq and had lost less troops than USA and largely stabilizing it?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Mercenary said:


> And if Pakistan had invaded Iraq, It would have lost 400,000 men compared to the 4,000 that US Lost
> 
> In 2009, the Pakistani Army lost over 3,000 soldiers fighting inside Pakistan.
> 
> Get your facts straight.



The 3000 casualties is the total up to now, not for 2009 alone. And we would have lost much less, had Army been equipped properly and hadn't made the blunders costing them more soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## emotionless_teenage

i'm always fascinated by ROK white tiger,and their martial arts(tukong mosul:consider it as advanced form of Tae Kwon Do)


btw there's a difference between a rapid deployment force and SF

rapid deployment force is the first team that will be send in battlefield.such as 82nd airborne(USA) or ROKMC(south korea)

SF usually work behind enemy lines,doing intel work,sabotage,and capture high value target


----------



## desiman

Sayyaf said:


> outstanding pace? 400 million+ people living under global poverty line, is that what you call outstanding? if so, the i hope for the best for you!
> 
> speaking of hate, its not like our army generals are threatening to attack india! And i'm only providing you the facts!
> 
> you and your fellow indians made silly remarks about Pakistan, and i only replied!



I never said anything bad about Pakistan in any of my post, so why are you quoting stats that dont mean anything. I can do the same also but that will only lead to more hate. I can also quote you many stats. I dont have any hate for Pakistan in my heart and infact like the country in many ways, maybe its time you let it go also.


----------



## tahask

I have a great problem with this ranking system.We need to get the definition of a special force start. A special force is a unit that fufils on of the following:
Is trained in counter-terrorist and hostage rescue
OR
Is trained in gorrila warfare

Firstly the MI 6 is NOT a special force but just an intelligence agency. 

Secondly the US Army Rangers are NOT a special force but simply advanced infantry. All the essentially are is good infantry soldiers and not a special force as they do not fulfill the definition above. As well, their training lasts only for 60 days. This is peanuts compared to real special forces (eg SAS-6 months, SSG-9 months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Desiman this is your "personal" opinion, and as far as training and more importantly combat experience is concerned, i can bet that SSG deserves to be in the top 10. But you haven't included them because there wont be any indian special force competing for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Yamam is the top Israeli counter terror unit, operating under Ministry of Internal Security as police unit.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

I dont think SSG has as much exposure or experience to be at number 5 like the rest that are rated below it.
patriotism is not bad but reality is different. same goes with Indian Black cats too. most of our missions have been just between the two countries.

when you talk about US, Britsh , Russian or Israel you are talking about diverse enemies they have faced and have mostly succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

tahask said:


> I have a great problem with this ranking system.We need to get the definition of a special force start. A special force is a unit that fufils on of the following:
> Is trained in counter-terrorist and hostage rescue
> OR
> Is trained in gorrila warfare
> 
> Firstly the MI 6 is NOT a special force but just an intelligence agency.
> 
> Secondly the US Army Rangers are NOT a special force but simply advanced infantry. All the essentially are is good infantry soldiers and not a special force as they do not fulfill the definition above. As well, their training lasts only for 60 days. This is peanuts compared to real special forces (eg SAS-6 months, SSG-9 months




re MI 6 I agree with you (I was surprised why an intelligence agency found place in what is the domain of commodes). but *US Army rangers* are in a bit of a grey area. And in my opinion would fall in the special forces category. During Iraq war, different news channels ran comprehensive reports and analysis normally narrated by ex- military personal who listed *US Army rangers, 101 airborne division, green barrettes. Delta force, Navy SEALS* and even the *US marines *as special forces vs. Iraqs only viable (although ineffective) opponent being the *Iraqi Republican Guards*.

I think it is very subjective to brand someone regular or special forces. Even a *sniper *in a regular infantry unit is classed as someone special because he goes through the gruelling training at par with what makes a commando. He sneaks in, takes out important targets. Guards choke points , does reconnaissance and intelligence etc. on top of that now regular infantry battalions have squad level urban/ CBQ training

What one can clearly see and agree is that *SSG or Black Cats or SAS or Navy Seals , Delta force & Spetsnaz *etc are pure and elite of the elites of the special forces of their respective countries and marines , US rangers, British Paras etc somewhere between them and the regular troops that are trained to fight a conventional war.

the phrase which can settle the argument here is *behind enemy lines*. _So any unit type that is involved in operating behind enemy lines, disrupting communications, supplies and taking out command centres and prefers covert operations instead of full frontal assault should fall in the special forces category._

*Interesting definitions for Lazy-Men-R-us aka wikipedia *



> *Special forces,* or Special Operations forces are terms used to describe elite military tactical teams trained to perform high-risk dangerous missions that conventional units cannot perform. Special Forces soldiers need to be physically and mentally robust and have the confidence, courage and skill to operate individually or in small teams, often in isolation and in a hostile environment. They are high value assets, commanded at the strategic level that deliver effects disproportionately to their size





> *commando *means a specific kind of individual soldier or military unit. In contemporary usage, commando usually means elite light infantry and/or special operations forces units, specializing in amphibious landings, parachuting, rappelling and similar techniques, to conduct and effect attacks. Originally a commando was a type of combat unit, as opposed to an individual in that unit. In other languages, commando and kommando denote a command, in the sense of a military unit.
> In the militaries of most countries, commandos are distinctive in that they specialize in assault on conventional military targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SomeGuy

People know about the SAS, but there's the lesser Known SBS (Special Boat Service) who are just as elite.

If SAS is #1, then SBS should either be joint 1st or joint 2nd.

I even once heard a rumour, I don't know how much truth there is to it though, that if you failed to get into the SBS, you were still eligible to try for SAS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Time Assassin

I would like to say the top 10 list of Special Forces IS IMPOSSIBLE to creare however it would defiently feature SAS. SEALs, Spetnaz, Isreali Commandos and KSK.

The PAK SSG are formidable but we don't get much to their insight life or training, they are trained by SEALs but who knws their power, they are highly rated but have never been given a number.

So far i heard Indians are traiing a new counter-terrorism police force in mumbai and new delhi. They are being trained by both KSK and Spetnaz, now then could they make the list, who knows like i said it's extremenly tough to judge a special force unit.

I think we should leave the battle fights on Deadliest Warrior at least then we get a chance to see hat the outcome would be.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Time Assassin said:


> I think we should leave the battle fights on Deadliest Warrior at least then we get a chance to see hat the outcome would be.


 
although the program is a joke but I agree that its the only possible way to compare different armies and organisations


----------



## Mujeeb47

I dont think SSG is in top 10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG guys wipping out suicide bombers holding hostage was a real tough job.
Siege of Holy Kabawith no casuality .
Killing the afghan hijackers of a PIA flight with no casuality...
Red mosque... etc r my fav ops by SSG ...... God bless the pavindas......
Allah hoo..... yildrem.


----------



## Andross

Im better than SSG, SAS or NSG


----------



## Whiplash

truthseeker2010 said:


> Desiman this is your "personal" opinion, and as far as training and more importantly combat experience is concerned, i can bet that SSG deserves to be in the top 10. But you haven't included them because there wont be any indian special force competing for it.


 
unfortunately your 'betting' is not a valid point. The SSG may be good, but it simply doesn't have the experience. Or the equipment. Compare an SSG commando to a SAS one. Accept your flaws. Do you see indians jumping up and down saying 'NSG' is the best? Look at some of the SAS ops. Like the Pebble Island raid. Flawless.
Now compare that to a very similar SSG op. The 7th September raid in the 65 war.
You'll see the difference.


----------



## Andross

dont underestimate the german forces they are a hard bunch also







These bad boys are dropped behind enemey lines


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

what about india black cats and pakistani Special services group


----------



## mughaljee

where our SSG stands ?


----------



## TrMhMt

Yesss yessss these are world's best blllaaahhhhh blllllaaaahhhhh .............. Bullshit !!!

I think the best is Israeli ... Here is the proof !!


----------



## cross1993

*China Oriental Sword Battalion* Predecessor is 27th Army reconnaissance battalion. 

Korean War, Battle of Chosin Reservoir:
27th Army reconnaissance battalion raid Water Bridge, Lead 20th Army and 27th Army won the victory of the Battle.
wipe out U.S. Army 31 regiment(Task Force Faith), defeated *U.S. Marines 1st Division* and U.S. 7th Division.

Korean War, Wipe out S-Korea White Tiger regiment, raid White Tiger Group headquarters.
White Tiger regiment is South Korean troops first ace force. 

Sino-Vietnam War, Battle of Laoshan:
They killed more than 700 Vietnam special forces. 


White Tiger regiment is South Korean troops first ace force. Now White Tiger banner is a collection of Oriental Sword Battalion:





Battle of Chosin Reservoir:





Battle of Laoshan:


----------



## gambit

cross1993 said:


> *China Oriental Sword Battalion* Predecessor is 27th Army reconnaissance battalion.
> 
> Korean War, Battle of Chosin Reservoir:
> 27th Army reconnaissance battalion raid Water Bridge, Lead 20th Army and 27th Army won the victory of the Battle.
> wipe out U.S. Army 31 regiment(Task Force Faith), defeated *U.S. Marines 1st Division* and U.S. 7th Division.


You sure about that...???

The Chinese Failure at Chosin


> "The American Marine First Division has the highest combat effectiveness in the American armed forces. It seems not enough for our four divisions to surround and annihilate its two regiments. [You] should have one to two more divisions as a reserve force. The 26th Army should be stationed close to the front."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

The Turkish Army's Special Operations Force, Bordo Bereliler, translates as "The Maroon Berets". Special Forces Command also known as the Maroon Berets because of their distinctive service headgear, are a special operations force of the Turkish Armed Forces

The Maroon Berets are the special forces organization of the Turkish Army.

The unit was created to counter any interior or foreign attacks on the Turkish Republic. MB officers receive extensive training and are expected to survive in all environmental conditions.

There are three categories of education and training that a MB will undergo. These are a) Domestic b) International c) Specialty

Within these three categories, there are 47 different subjects. Domestic training takes 72 weeks of basic training; International training takes 10 to 52 weeks of specialized training in different countries. It takes 3.5 years to become a MB. Currently, the force is under the command of the Special Forces flank (old Special Warfare Unit). They also work along with Attack Search & Rescue Teams (ASR) and Underwater Attack Teams (UWA) (Marine Search Teams).

The Trust Shot (in Turkish "G&#363;ven At&#305;&#351;&#305;") is a part of the MB's training program. It is exercised on the last month of the training and is to ensure that the soldiers can trust each other with their lives. The Trust Shot consists of two members of a squad standing next to paper target boards, while another member fires on the targets with a handgun while walking towards them from 15 metres (49.2 feet) away. During the exercise the men standing next to the targets are not allowed to move or wear body armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

TaimiKhan said:


> The 3000 casualties is the total up to now, not for 2009 alone. And we would have lost much less, had Army been equipped properly and hadn't made the blunders costing them more soldiers.


Casualties are more than 3000 (around 5000 mark) of our military forces, as per unpublished but reliable information. Civilian deaths are lot more in comparison.

And you still missed the point; wars are typically unpredictable in nature. Blunders are expected in them. Sometimes things do not go as planned. Pakistan army surely have learned a lot from its operations against TTP. We have our share of losses and also victories against TTP.

And you also need to understand the difference between an occupation and fighting in own territory. Occupations are very complex operations and are carried out in unfamiliar regions. The situation is different in own territory where local forces not just have good Intel but also understand local culture, and have a good knowledge of territory. In addition, our forces have proper *American backing.* We do have 'quality soldiers' though.

As far as US military power is concerned; their is no comparison. US have demonstrated the capability to occupy *several nations* _simultaneously_. US has already won in the Iraqi theatre. And is giving Taliban a good beating in the second theatre. As a whole; this is a big achievement - beyond our capabilities. You can say that US has lot of funds, but funds alone are not enough to win wars. 

In a conflict; battles are won by _soldiers_, and war is won by _smart planning_. Funds facilitate in carrying out of operations.


----------



## cross1993

gambit said:


> You sure about that...???
> 
> The Chinese Failure at Chosin


 
Battle of Chosin Reservoir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> While the US X Corps was being evacuated from the eastern front, the US Eighth Army had already retreated to the 38th parallel on the western front in the aftermath of the Battle of the Ch'ongch'on River. With the entire UN front collapsing, the race to Yalu was ended with the communist forces of China recapturing much of North Korea. [ 11 ] The Korean War would drag on for another two and a half years before the armistice was signed on 27 July 1953. [ 11 ] Besides the loss of North Korea, the US X Corps and the ROK I Corps later reported a total of 10,495 battle casualties, of which 4,385 were from the US Marines, 3,163 were from the US Army, 78 were from the British Royal Marines and 2,812 were from South Koreans attached to American formations. [ 184 ] Outside of the combat losses, the 1st Marine Division also reported 7,338 non-battle casualties due to the cold weather. [ 185 ]





> China was also catapulted into the status of a major military power following the victory at Chosin, [ 193 ] but the victory came with a staggering cost. With the escape of the US X Corps and the ROK I Corps, Mao's vision for Chosin was not realized, and the failure caused Song Shi-Lun to offer his resignation. [ 194 ] At the same time, heavy casualties caused by both combat and poor logistical support destroyed much of the eight elite divisions under the 20th and the 27th Corps. Of those eight divisions, two divisions were forced to disband, [ 195 ] and not until March 1951 did the 9th Army return to its normal strength and become combat effective. [ 2 ] [ 196 ] With the absence of nearly 40 percent of the Chinese forces in Korea in early 1951, the heavy Chinese losses at Chosin ultimately enabled the UN forces to maintain a foothold in Korea. [ 2 ]


----------



## lkozhi

we dont need special forces. we have gurkhas...

a nice book for reading on this...
Elite Forces of India and Pakistan - Google Books


----------



## The_Assassin

What makes a good Special force is not just the weaponry skills or pain it can endure but also the Intelligence and planning aspects as well as the resources. All the Pakistani's who are vouching for SSG to be in top 10 should first learn that mere men who are tough does not make a good Special force team. So SSG men may have crossed the rivers at it's peak in exercises but ultimately it is the planning and Intelligence that are key to successful achieving the objectives of a mission. And the SSG has not been matured enough in these aspects to be included in top 10.

The examples are numerous and range from 1965 to 1971 to Siachin to Kargil to Lal masjid to 2007 attack on officer's mess to the GHQ attack. In all these SSG may have been good but not exceptionally brilliant due to lack of operation planning and/or resources. The 1965 dropping is an absolute example of how not to plan an attack. And the 2007 attack on SSG showed how Intelligence and stealth are essential to attaining objectives when a single man was able to inflict heavy casualties on SSG. The Lal masjid attack could have been planned better. But all these have been great learning experience for the SSg and they have certainly improved from it's shortcomings. But we still don't know much about the SSG operations in SWAT where more than 500 Pak soldiers were killed, so we can't say anything about it's operations in SWAT and FATA where Pak army always had advantage in numbers.


----------



## mymeaningislion

jana i agree with Mr Assasin to an extent... but my point is that any special force is a tool to get things done but how to use that tool is not incontrol of tools. this might look difficult to absorb but in all parts of world special forces are used by higher command so management is the main thing ......one who uses the resources well gets succeed so by training wise SSG are one of the best and as far as there operations are concerned i am sure they have succeeded to achieve there goals......


----------



## tarrar

desiman said:


> There is no way the Pakistani SSG is in the top 10. Their experience just does not cut it till now. There are a formidable force but to call them among the best right now is not correct. None of the south Asian Special forces can be included because they just dont have that kind of experience yet. I am not so sure about the Turkish and the Iranian forces also.


 

Here we go again India will never admit that Pakistan SSG is one of the best and fearless force. Remember it was Pakistan army that had won the best army award in UK and face it India did not win. SSG is one of the toughest force in the world.


----------



## duhastmish

*Spetsnaz*


----------



## Manas

Super Falcon said:


> what about india black cats and pakistani Special services group



Indian NSG black cats are a counter terrorism force under home ministry.

Indian army ,navy and Air force have their own special force units.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Manas said:


> Indian NSG black cats are a counter terrorism force under home ministry.
> 
> Indian army ,navy and Air force have their own special force units.


TBH with you ,as an independent observer, I have NOT been very impressed by the SSG, their service record is questionable at best with only limited success and very often defeat at the hands of the Indians. This has come about for a number of reasons firstly dispite playing key roles in many Indo-Pak wars they have never achieved their objectives and merely been quashed by Indian forces and in the case of Bana Singh, been killed hand to hand by a regular infantrymen killing "elite" soldiers. As a CT force once again the SSG has done little to portray them has highly capable just sometimes lucky. It is clear the SSG should not ve ion the top ten, they have very limited experience in actual special force operations, it seems they mostly act as terrorist handlers and have very limited operational success but that is not to say none at all, everyone gets luck once in a while right?

As for the Indian side once again there are blemishes on their side however I don't know if it is ignorance or stupidity but members on this thread have not been comparing like for like. The NSG is a dedicated CT force and is under the control of th MHA thus it is a civil run organisation much like the FBI HRT. The SSG is an army SF so their counter parts are the IA PARA COMMANDOS. given their is very limited info on this sketchy group it is hard to tell what ops they have been in as, unlike in the Pakistani side, these ops are not used as propaganda tools. Butbit does seem there are a competent, well trained and ever increasingly well equipped Sf with a dedicated Helo SOAR in the process of being set up and an AF fixed wing SOAR operating C-130-30j Super Hercs already commissioned.

And moving onto the subjective nature of the "top ten" list. I agree it is highly dubjecyptive but I believe that how contemporaries feel about you is a good measure and in this part it seems that, again, the IA SF trumps, as US SF abf U K SF who have trained with both definitely rate the IA SF much better especially as they high world-class facilities such as the CIJWS and HAWS which is I high demand from foreign SFs. Additionally in an event that is unique, the African Horn international SF "olympics" the Indian SF came in 1st place whilst the Pakistani SF cane in at 8th. I don't know where the IA SF come in to the list of the world's best SF but it is certainly at the top end, above the SSG. Also the IAF and especially the IN SF (MARCOs) are highly rated in the world in their respective fields (CSAR, maritime SF ops).


----------



## Alla hoo

Abingdonboy said:


> TBH with you ,as an independent observer, I have NOT been very impressed by the SSG, their service record is questionable at best with only limited success and very often defeat at the hands of the Indians. This has come about for a number of reasons firstly dispite playing key roles in many Indo-Pak wars they have never achieved their objectives and merely been quashed by Indian forces and in the case of Bana Singh, been killed hand to hand by a regular infantrymen killing "elite" soldiers. As a CT force once again the SSG has done little to portray them has highly capable just sometimes lucky. It is clear the SSG should not ve ion the top ten, they have very limited experience in actual special force operations, it seems they mostly act as terrorist handlers and have very limited operational success but that is not to say none at all, everyone gets luck once in a while right?
> 
> .


 
Are you drunk??He is talking about the Indian SF not pakistani SF.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

In my opinion it is foolish to compare special forces of any two countries. there can simply be no comparisons. each country trains its special forces in a certain manner and they r best in that "environment". 

for example vietnameese special forces will be best in the jungles of vietnam and not so effective in deserts of india. but they dont need to fight in deserts of india. hence there can be no comparison.

even the training regime of special forces is different world over.

limited comparison can be done of various "counter terrorism" special forces because the type of threats world over r generally same. hence some sort of comparison can be attempted. one can even compare the weaponry of counter terrorism forces.

however special forces comparison should never be compared. we can only discuss the tactics and operations in isolation at best.

honestly, US special forces are regarded as best due to media hype (hollywood) surrounding them. various movies like rambo have been made in hollywood abd they have successfully established the myth of supremacy of US special forces.
it is easy for normal people to get influenced by these movies and quickly cite US as worlds best but to a knownledgable analyst it wouldnt make much sense.


----------



## zulfiqar74

desiman said:


> There is no way the Pakistani SSG is in the top 10. Their experience just does not cut it till now. There are a formidable force but to call them among the best right now is not correct. None of the south Asian Special forces can be included because they just dont have that kind of experience yet. I am not so sure about the Turkish and the Iranian forces also.



Well i think we have enough home grown experience. SSG OR NSSG they should be trained in a way that they beat the sas or navy seal. the trainers should be highly skilled so that he can make the cadets par the level as well. example they should train in brazilian jungle or in indonesian jungles for jungle warefare, etc etc. its not hard, if they find people with right skills to train the ssg the pak arm forces training is great very disciplined etc etc but they lack creativity, innovative techniques they lack the think tank an execution option to evolve the special forces..... believe me its not hard. I was watching this in utube these sailor are very keen to communicate in english, and was so eager to speak proper english but due to lack of proper language training he could not fully express himself because the navy could not either afford to pay good money to get good english teachers with proper pronouncing skills or the navy cannot see a sailor speak english. English language should be given lot of importance in the armforces specially in the academy training. i know english is not our native language as lot of people will say, this is 21 century (if we are ready to use foreign weapons an war tech the rest you kno) ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6dEtI2Tv9k

listen to the brit officer then this pak army officer, lack of confidence looks like he was sleeping.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84g2Xqr9rAk


----------



## ChinaToday

Snow leopard special force beat all of them, they took the title of best special force first time enter the competition


----------



## Carl Bonnerup

You are probably the first foreigner to give probs to Jægerkorpset, thanks!


----------



## F.O.X

Every special Forces is the Best Special forces , be it Srilankan , Pakistani or American , what matters is the condition & Ground realities , the more variation in ground realities the more variation in performance of different SF around the world . 

In a Good Day SSG can beat SAS & in a bad they might even loose to Ethiopian SF.


----------



## Avisheik

Hehe, for me SWADS is the best of the best


----------



## Super Falcon

i doubt israeli special forces in this list not that good as shown most of west has been given numbers


----------



## NiceGuy

VietNam Special Forces





Victory achievement: VietNam (US embassy-US air base etc)

Cambodia-Laos

Thailand (damage B-52 in Uta-pao air base)

China (destroy 10million radar without being detected ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

The best SF are the ones with the most relevant experience. This is what quality really boils down to. 

The Pakistani Special Forces are very good in the theater in which they operate. They do not have the best high-tech equipment, however barring that, they do quite well. Also the success of the Special Force is primarily dependent on how well they are employed and whether the employment suits their training and purpose. If the employment is faulty, the best equipped SF in the World would fail and this is something that one can say about every single SF that has been inducted in operations around the World. There is not one SF that has had 100% success if it has been committed in significant operations.


----------



## breeze

Hard to say, but what we can determine is which special forces is best equipped, then we can look at their training and then look at their combat experience.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Next to impossible to know as all have very high standards with very similar remits and training/tactics. Not to mention high levels of cross training with one another. 


What I would say was, don't underestimate Indian SOFs, some of the fittest, best trained and most professional SOFs are now getting some of the most lethal gear available to anyone. ( they train heavily with the formidable Israeli SF also). 

IA SF (IN/IAF SOFs are also very good but these are the easiest pics to access):







http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/6310/gfsdgdfgdf.jpg[/IMG]






















http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9678/capture1iwi.jpg[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## InFn-0

Just kidding, i know ex-special forces are not allowed.


----------



## Selim I

It's easy to loose less units if you are able to shoot at whoever you think is a threat (including civilians). How many civilians did you guys kill in Iraq again? AROUND 1 MILLION!


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Saeqah 



















They are not strangers to combat either:
Saudi special forces free German girls in Yemen - Taipei Times

Also numerous operation in the Sad'ah crisis.


----------



## regular

blain2 said:


> The best SF are the ones with the most relevant experience. This is what quality really boils down to.
> 
> The Pakistani Special Forces are very good in the theater in which they operate. They do not have the best high-tech equipment, however barring that, they do quite well. Also the success of the Special Force is primarily dependent on how well they are employed and whether the employment suits their training and purpose. If the employment is faulty, the best equipped SF in the World would fail and this is something that one can say about every single SF that has been inducted in operations around the World. There is not one SF that has had 100% success if it has been committed in significant operations.


I guess the best special forces are the Srilankanz who beatup the Tamil Tigerz and finished them for Good......


----------



## InFn-0

I heard the South African special forces are pretty damn good. They never had one hostage death, and once it also happened that some terrorists gave up their arms when they heard these guys were coming. For real.


----------



## poseidon

This is BS, Iran used to train the british MI6 during shah time. They deserve to be on the lists, dont forget how Iranian trained forces (hamas) defeated israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

regular said:


> I guess the best special forces are the Srilankanz who beatup the Tamil Tigerz and finished them for Good......


9 member team beating one poorly armed man is not bravery.


----------



## boris

InFn-0 said:


> I heard the South African special forces are pretty damn good. They never had one hostage death, and once it also happened that some terrorists gave up their arms when they heard these guys were coming. For real.



Yes they are very good in the 80's they were known as the RECCES and had very high reputation amongst western SF.


----------



## Harry_Thomason

poseidon said:


> This is BS, Iran used to train the british MI6 during shah time. They deserve to be on the lists, dont forget how Iranian trained forces (hamas) defeated israel.



Maybe Iran's special forces are so good they are _*invisible*_?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azbaroj

ashokdeiva said:


> 9 member team beating one poorly armed man is not bravery.


I think BSF is the world's best special forces . So far they killed unnumbered Bangladeshi unarmed people .


----------



## scholseys

JTF2 is the best special forces....best snipers in the world atleast.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Ranking Special Forces from all over the world is an exercise in futility. It's like trying to rank the best sportsperson in the world without considering that there are numerous different sports which require different skills and abilities. Somehow most members here being Pakistanis, Indians or from other British Commonwealth countries tend to think very highly of all Western English speaking countries like UK, USA, Canada, Australia even though facts and propaganda should always remain separate. One can see clearly the malicious effects of American propaganda when multiple "branches" of the US Military are ranked separately to try to make it appear that US special forces are in a league of their own, while no note is taken of many other highly trained, motivated, well equipped special forces. 

Three often ignored special forces that deserve some mention
Egypt 








Indonesia




North Korea
Here's a basic overview of what "threats" North Korean special forces may pose to South Korea, according to a South Korean defense analyst 

North Korean Commandos (Order number 27) - YouTube


----------



## Banglar Lathial

aazidane said:


> JTF2 is the best special forces....best snipers in the world atleast.



Rest assured, the best snipers in the world are not from any of the Western English speaking countries (USA, UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand) and that the most experienced Western special forces are the dead ones (from combat). These facts are seldom, if at all, published in the Western media.


----------



## xdrive

My Ranking would be:

1 - British SAS - 
2 - US Navy Seals - 
3 - Israeli Shayetet 13 - 
4 - US Delta Force -
5 - Australian SASR/Z Special Unit
6 - US Green Berets
7 - Russian Spetnaz - 
8 - French Naval Commandos -
9 - French GIGN


----------



## gambit

Banglar Lathial said:


> North Korea
> Here's a basic overview of what "threats" North Korean special forces may pose to South Korea, according to a South Korean defense analyst
> 
> North Korean Commandos (Order number 27) - YouTube


That crap looked like it was produced during the 'Black Belt Theater' years. You really think this is the truth? How naive are you? Or better yet, how old are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

the viet cong hands down. they had the americans pissing their pants, and of course they won the war against the imperialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Pax Sinica said:


> the viet cong hands down.


They were nearly decimated after 1968 by the South Vietnamese.


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

gambit said:


> They were nearly decimated after 1968 by the South Vietnamese.



who won the war? north vietnam or south vietnam? that's what i thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Pax Sinica said:


> who won the war? north vietnam or south vietnam? that's what i thought.


Equally important to the question of who won is how the war was lost. You do not want to go there. You obviously do not have the knowledge.


----------



## rabia kashmiri

pakistani forces
pakistan zindabad


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

gambit said:


> Equally important to the question of who won is how the war was lost. You do not want to go there. You obviously do not have the knowledge.



save it, traitor. when the vietnamese were fighting for independence from the western imperialist, traitor viets like you were doing all they can supporting and fighting along side the foreign imperialists. how sad you must have been that the US lost. but then, if they didn't lose you would not have be able to come live with them in america. so i guess you can't be that sad, huh gumbi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

There should be a reality show called *worlds best special forces *

That might gives us the answer


----------



## gambit

Pax Sinica said:


> save it, traitor. *when the vietnamese were fighting for independence from the western imperialist*, traitor viets like you were doing all they can supporting and fighting along side the foreign imperialists. how sad you must have been that the US lost. but then, if they didn't lose you would not have be able to come live with them in america. so i guess you can't be that sad, huh gumbi?


Yeah...By bringing in Chinese and Soviet imperialists? Then after the war, how about Cuban imperialists?  So tell us, how much did communist Viet Nam prostituted herself to the Soviets and the Cubans?


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

gambit said:


> Yeah...By bringing in Chinese and Soviet imperialists? Then after the war, how about Cuban imperialists?  So tell us, how much did communist Viet Nam prostituted herself to the Soviets and the Cubans?



kinda going off topic, bud. i guess your ego still isn't completely healed after the viet cong completely smashed and humiliated the hi-tech heavily equipped american imperialist soldiers. north vietnam victory, south vietnam defeat. as they say in america, "you are the weakest link, goodbye!"


----------



## gambit

Pax Sinica said:


> kinda going off topic, bud. i guess your ego still isn't completely healed after the viet cong completely smashed and humiliated the hi-tech heavily equipped american imperialist soldiers. north vietnam victory, south vietnam defeat. as they say in america, "you are the weakest link, goodbye!"


Anybody who brought on the Viet Cong as a 'special forces', let alone one of the world's premiers, is clearly clueless about the subject. Do some research, kid, the Viet Cong was nearly decimated after the atrocities committed by them during the 1968 Tet Offensive. Your ego is writing posts the facts cannot match. Did you know that it was the communist North Vietnamese who brought France back into Viet Nam?


----------



## SOHEIL

JUST QUDS (IRGC) forces


----------



## Banglar Lathial

gambit said:


> That crap looked like it was produced during the 'Black Belt Theater' years. You really think this is the truth? How naive are you? Or better yet, how old are you?



I have no clue what "Black Belt Theater" years refers to. That video is just one random video I found on the internet of North Korea special forces training, there are a few others out there, but the reality is that DPRK would not publicize all aspects of its special forces to the public for its own defense needs. There is nothing unusual about that.


----------



## Tija

this is really impractical to rate the Special force, for me each n every special force unique best by their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IranZamin

so}{eil said:


> JUST QUDS (IRGC) forces


 The best in the entire region and beyond


----------



## RedBeard

IranZamin said:


> The best in the entire region and beyond



bordo berets are better.


----------



## Americanpeacebomber

SAS is the best.


----------



## Kazhugu

xdrive said:


> My Ranking would be:
> 
> 1 - British SAS -
> 2 - US Navy Seals -
> 3 - Israeli Shayetet 13 -
> 4 - US Delta Force -
> 5 - Australian SASR/Z Special Unit
> 6 - US Green Berets
> 7 - Russian Spetnaz -
> 8 - French Naval Commandos -
> 9 - French GIGN



hw much combat experience/combat hardened are australian troops... ..and spetznaz gru below aussie sf ?? .....no kiddin bud..

sas
seals
sayeret matkal
delta force
spetznaz gru
french gign
para sf/marcos..(10th para sf were overall winners in exercise airborne africa 2002 where 28 sf teams from all over the world, including uk and usa took part)..


----------



## amidamaru

i think australian SAS is the best troops in the world, and thats not bias ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IronsightSniper

Unless someone has beat me to it, I should note that "Russian Spetsnaz" is very vague, as in english, Spetsnaz is translated as "Special Forces", thus "Russian Spetsnaz" would be "Russian Special Forces", which would be equivalent to say, U.S. Special Forces, or Chinese Special Forces, etc, etc. 

There are of course, different branches of Spetsnaz. Alfa group being the most prominent and famous one.


----------



## Night_Raven

SAS at the top without a doubt ...

In Frederick Forsyth's words -- "The most important thing an English gentleman ever learns is precisely when to stop being one"


----------



## untitled

Night_Raven said:


> In Frederick Forsyth's words ...



Did you know his books are described as manuals for mercenaries (Dogs of War) and assassins (Day of the Jackal)


----------



## Night_Raven

pdf_shurtah said:


> Did you know his books are described as manuals for mercenaries (Dogs of War) and assassins (Day of the Jackal)



"Day of the Jackal" , of course , is an all-time classic ... "Dogs of War" was indeed very descriptive as to the step-by-step preparations for the takeover.




> "The most important thing an English gentleman ever learns is precisely when to stop being one"



This I had quoted from "The Deceiver" ... the story was "A Casualty of War" .. which was about the undercover working of the SAS in Ireland ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hmmn, Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles were pretty bad a**. But on a serious side, how would one rank these Talibans (the TTP and the Afghans) or even Hezbollah - a complete nuisance for the Isaf forces, the Americans and the Israelis for the last.


----------



## NiceGuy

gambit said:


> Anybody who brought on the Viet Cong as a 'special forces', let alone one of the world's premiers, is clearly clueless about the subject. Do some research, kid, the Viet Cong was nearly decimated after the atrocities committed by them during the 1968 Tet Offensive. Your ego is writing posts the facts cannot match. Did you know that it was the communist North Vietnamese who brought France back into Viet Nam?


Gambit, stop keep lying again and again, you white @$$ licker love to consider enemy is your father*.I will report to Mod if you keep lying about history next time.*

Pls read the link below, from page 29 to page 30, and you can see Who offered France troop to station in North VietNam first. It's clearly was a Deal between Chiang Kai-shek and France 



> The F*rench troop porposed to Chiang Kai-shek that their relinquish the old French concession in Shanghai and other Chinese ports in exchange for allowing French troop to replace the Chinese forces north of the 16th parallel* .After Chiang accepted the offer , Lu Han's army departed early in 1946 . Ho then was faces with prospect of French return to Northern VN, and some of Ho collaborators urged him to order the VMLA to fight. Instead, he decided to try negotiation first and to resort to war only as last resort
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...t-warns-north-korea-against-provaction-7.html





gambit said:


> the Viet Cong was nearly decimated after the atrocities committed by them during the 1968 Tet Offensive


So now, killing Traitor will be consider as " atrocities " ??

btw: US special force were too weak to fight with VN special forces, they could not stop us to attack US embassy in 1968. if they didn't have better air forces to stop VN , then US special force would be a dead meat in VN war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Common folks you cant rank special forces like that. I seriously think special forces importance are mostly overrated, wars are not won by individual unit's. To win a war you need firepower, logistics and proper numbers. You cant deploy the so called special forces in piece meal manner thinking they are some sort of super heroes. I agree they are good for insurgency or certain covert operation like taking out osama bin laden. But for that also you need proper infrastructure like stealth choppers the yanks had how many country's do you think are able do that.
regards


----------



## Oldman1

Armstrong said:


> Hmmn, Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles were pretty bad a**. But on a serious side, how would one rank these Talibans (the TTP and the Afghans) or even Hezbollah - a complete nuisance for the Isaf forces, the Americans and the Israelis for the last.



If I was a hostage I wouldn't be too dependent on the Taliban to rescue me. Chances are better with the SEALs like what happened in Somalia.


----------



## soldierofallah

The SSG is a kickass force, weve done many opperations which the SEALS could dream off. the SGG training is very good but they need good weapons too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## McMeevin

I am perplexed as to why no one would even think to mention the SASR, they are probably equal to, if not better, than the SAS.


----------



## Leviza

The world best special forces are actually Talibans 

They are fighting 40 nations in Afghanistan from last more then 10 years and still no chance of Nato forces getting them 
before this they have done the same with USSR and Britain...

no other special forces have come anywhere near to this records ... its not about what you carry its all about results ...  if you know what i mean here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

They got nothing against my special "force". wink wink.


----------



## ViXuyen

NiceGuy said:


> Gambit, stop keep lying again and again, you white @$$ licker love to consider enemy is your father*.I will report to Mod if you keep lying about history next time.*
> 
> Pls read the link below, from page 29 to page 30, and you can see Who offered France troop to station in North VietNam first. It's clearly was a Deal between Chiang Kai-shek and France
> 
> 
> 
> So now, killing Traitor will be consider as " atrocities " ??
> 
> btw: US special force were too weak to fight with VN special forces, they could not stop us to attack US embassy in 1968. if they didn't have better air forces to stop VN , then US special force would be a dead meat in VN war.


I think believing in democrappy really makes him retarded. Plus, this guy is a deserter who deserted his South Viet Nam comrades and hopped on the US carrier and ran away on April 30th, 1975. What a loser for a wannabe US "military man" he claims he is while his background is a deserter who did not stay to fight for what he belives in...anti-communism

The traitor/loser Quoc Dan Dang at that time were allying with the chinese just to kill the Viet Minh. The Quoc Dan Dang at that time was willing to sell out Viet Nam to the chinese just to get rid of the Viet Minh. Some retards really are retarded to give the Viet Minh some kind of super power to have the ability to invite or not invite the French back to Viet Nam. According this retard's logic, the Viet Minh invited the French back so the Viet Minh would have much more difficult time trying to get rid of then the traitor quoc dan dang LOL. Rewriting history is their specialty and their masters' specialty, especially on how they sold out the Paracel island in 1974 by shooting at their own ship/comrade; thanks to the huyphuc guy on ttvnol for exposing this truth.


----------



## ashoka87

Navy Seals After Bin Laden Operations in Abbottabad


----------



## Jaanbaz

SAS- Very secret and probably the best Special Forces in the world.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

tenhut said:


> hey u **** STFU.. we entered because u people were criminals and don't forget u also did genocide in East Pakistan.. u bloody war criminals..


@WebMaster
@Aeronaut
u know what to do.



desiman said:


> This list looks at 10 of the special forces from around the world that have the honor of being the most elite and &#8211; consequently &#8211; badass. Feel free to mention your own favorites in the comments which will no doubt include a lot that are not listed here.
> 
> 
> *10
> Spetsnaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas most of the training regimens of militaries around the world are designed to teach, Russia&#8217;s Special Purpose Regiments, equivalent to the U. S. Green Berets, endure punishment daily throughout their training. They may quit anytime they want. The Spetsnaz want only the best, pain-hardened, battle-loving killers.
> 
> They spar with the express goal of injuring each other, breaking ribs, fingers, vertebrae, healing only long enough to get back on their feet and complete the training. They are typically deployed for reconnaissance or house-to-house close quarters combat, but are also employed as extremely formidable bodyguards for high-ranking politicians.
> 
> They claim that they are not taught to ignore pain, since that is impossible. They are instead taught to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> *9
> French Naval Commandos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call themselves &#8220;berets verts,&#8221; or &#8220;green berets,&#8221; and consist of 6 units: Hubert, Trepel, de Montfort, de Penfentenyo, Jaubert, and Kieffer. Each unit is trained for special tasks, whether combat diving, close quarters sea combat, exfiltration, canine units, or long range fire support, including snipers and missile launchers. They were established much at the behest of Jacques-Yves Cousteau, who was a naval officer in WWII.
> 
> 
> *8
> MARSOC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, only men are allowed to try out for the U. S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command. It&#8217;s primary missions are typically special reconnaissance, direct action, and internal defense within foreign nations.
> 
> Their training regimen is comprised of 4 phases, increasing in strenuousness. Phase 1 is SERE training, survival, evasion, resistance, escape. They are trained to make fire by friction, fire by mirrors, even fire by ice, depending on the location to which they are deployed. You mold the ice with the heat of your hands into the shape of a lens, which works just like a magnifying glass.
> 
> Of course, they take matches and Zippos with them. After this, they begin physical fitness training, and hand-to-hand combat, practicing a hybrid of the most functional martial arts: Jeet Kune Do, Wing Chun, Karate, Jiu-Jitsu, even Pankration. Then, Sayoc Kali, which is Filipino knife fighting.
> 
> This is just phase 1. Phase 2 is marksmanship, amphibious demolitions, reconnaissance. Phase 3 is a contrinuation of 2, but with the addition of field radioes and satellite data-uplink systems. Phase 4 is &#8220;irregular warfare&#8221; instruction, which is a euphemism for &#8220;anything goes.&#8221; This phase consists primarily of the Derna Bridge operation, which forces the recruits to use all skills acquired during the course.
> 
> 
> *7
> MI-6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing to James Bond can be found in the personnel of the UK&#8217;s Secret Intelligence Service, or Security Service, section 6. It works in close partnership with section 5 (MI-5), the latter which is more of a pure spy agency, dedicated to counter-intelligence and counter-espionage.
> 
> MI-6, however, is the unit which deploys its agents all over the world to detect international intelligence threats and &#8220;neutralize&#8221; them before they become truly dangerous. Their headquarters is at Vauxhall Cross, London, and they will be quick to tell you there that there is no James Bond among them, and that their assignments and missions are quite boring.
> 
> They do, however, have an agent very similar to &#8220;Q,&#8221; who is in charge of all equipment and weaponry deployed for each operation. They also have indoor firing ranges, dojos, and a gym.
> 
> 
> *6
> U. S. Army Rangers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After basic Army training, voluntary enlistment into the 75th Ranger Regiment will train the recruit for the HALO parachute jump, SERE, languages, elite combatives expert, mountain warfare, combat diving, in addition to all the weapons qualification training.
> 
> After nine weeks of this, they enroll in Advanced Individual Training, to become masters of their chosen fields, then immediately enroll in the Army Airborne School, then in Ranger Indoctrination or Orientation Programs.
> 
> By the time they&#8217;ve graduated, they&#8217;re so well trained that members have reported waking up screaming from nightmares about Ranger school to be relieved that they are only in Vietnam.
> 
> But then, they lose a few points for an incident a Ranger told me about: he was the captain of a tank regiment on maneuvers in the Amazon jungle. Just an exercise, but because of the sweltering heat, they had to open their tank hatches. This captain, who shall remain nameless, heard a thump behind him, and turned to see a Goliath Bird-eating Spider crawling toward him, raising its front legs and hissing.
> 
> He admits to screaming like a girl, knifing the tarantula, jumping out of the tank and running off into the jungle for a mile and a half. His buddies still rib him about it.


here is more up to date list.

Top Ten Special Operations Forces in the World


----------



## Immanuel

Ranking of forces is actually not the ideal way;

Most of the forces in the list aren't Special when you take into account what SF actually means. SF units should be able to have specialist skills to be deployed anywhere and everywhere, which means tto be the best they must have extensive multi terrian training. Some SF units like Malaysia GSK specialize extensively in Jungle/guerilla warfare while they're not the forces to rely on while raiding High altitude critical targets. Very few SF units have global/multi-terrain deployability with specialist teams for Desert, Jungle, Mountain, Artic, High Altitude and Marine warfare. Most SF units in the world specialize in terrains that are natural to them in their own borders. Even Spetnaz had problems in Afghan because of lack of similar terrain to train in. Spetnaz however would be a formidable force to deal with for Arctic/ subzero warfare.

Experience as also counts, the more you do it the better you get and the more tactics get refined, that needs time, experience and constantly adapting new fighting tactics

Indian, Pakistani, US, British Forces that way rank among the best in the world, Though forces like QUDS are highly motivated and well trained, they lack multi-terrain skills. Delta/ DEVGRU/SAS units are very good due to well rounded training, technology available to them and experience, they are deployed often thousands of miles away and in most cases are taking part in daily ops, there is no better teacher than experience. 

Indian SF would rank easily among the best in the world in terms of training & deployability and better than Pakistani SF due to their very diverse training with extensive lengthy modules in Jungle (some of wettest/deepest jungles in Asia are in India), mountains (India still has the most extensive infrastructure for Mountain warfare), desert, high altitude, arctic, guerilla & marine warfare. Pakistani SF would be very good in mountain, Desert/ high altitude, Marine & guerilla warfare but they have very little exposure to deep jungle warfare. Both India and Pak SF units have plenty of experience on daily basis and technology is getting better on both sides. However, with Indians having a better record of employing them effectively and their victories vis a vis Pak, they out rank Pakistani SF. Para-SF, Marine Commandos and now Garuds rank among the best in the world. They still have the longest training courses in the world with the average being well over 4 years of SF training (due to various modules) before they are fully operational SF soldiers.

However, India must focus on deployability and further refine how they are employed into battle, improvements are also needed in weapons and technology.


----------



## lutfishah

The 10 Best Special Forces Units In The World. | Lousy CV

SSG no 5


----------



## AsianLion

*Top 10 Most Dangerous Special-Forces Around the World*
Jeff 10.14.14 The Biggest








Via mrwallpaper.com



What do Chuck Norris, Sylvester Stallone, Charlie Sheen, Demi Moore and Steven Seagal all have in common? At one time or another they have all portrayed special forces soldiers on the big screen and satiated the public’s love of action movies that involve elite military forces. In the world of the military, perhaps no one group fascinates us or takes hold of our imagination more than the special-forces. On top of the ‘regular’ military forces, most nations have an elite group of service personnel who are held to a higher standard of requirements and training. Some of these groups are well publicized and have been covered in the media recently. Others aren’t as well-known with only allegations or myths surfacing over the years to provide any clue of their existence.

Whether emerging from the water to silently take out guards, storming a plane to rescue the hostages and eliminate the hostage-takers or slipping through the lines to sabotage enemy bridges and roads, special-forces take on some of the hardest missions and live some of the most secret lives in the military world. Who is the best? It’s a difficult and near-impossible question to tackle as each nation’s special-forces are built to do different jobs, including counter-terrorism and hostage rescue to reconnaissance and assault missions. That said, the requirements to get into the force in question, past operations and reputation can all help assess who some of the more deadly special-forces around the world are.

The following list looks at 10 of the top special-forces currently deployed in the world. Unfortunately it can only have 10, although there are many that should be on this list. The big names are all here and a few may surprise you. However, don’t let popularity in the media fool you. Just because you haven’t heard of them or recognize them from movies or video games, doesn’t mean the forces listed below are not elite and deserving of a place on this list. In any event, we guarantee you wouldn’t want to be on the wrong end of any of these groups.


*10. GIGN – France*

Via militaryphotos.net


Starting off our list are the National Gendarmerie Intervention Group (GIGN) from France. The GIGN, like many European special-forces, trace their origins back to the hostage massacre at the 1972 Munich Olympics. The French had also experienced a prison mutiny the year before in which hostages had been taken and murdered. The result of these experiences contributed to the creation of a force which today stands at around 400 members. Specializing in anti-terrorist and hostage rescue, the GIGN have seen their share of action. Past operations have included rescuing 30 school children held hostage in Djibouti, capturing war criminals in Bosnia, battling Somali pirates and, of course, the dramatic assault and hostage rescue of passengers aboard Air France flight 8969 in Marseille in 1994.


*9. SSG – Pakistan*




Via defence.pk


In 1956, the Pakistani Army created its own special forces known as the Special Services Group (SSG). This force was modelled on the British SAS and US special-forces and its size remains highly classified. Selection for this force is rigorous and only 1 in 4 recruits end up making it through the nine-month training, airborne school and extensive hand-to-hand combat and physical conditioning elements. The SSG is trained for a variety of environments including mountain, desert, jungle and underwater. During the early Cold War, SSG forces trained and served alongside US special-forces. It is alleged some of these forces served in Afghanistan, fighting alongside the mujahedeen against the Soviets in the 1980s. India alleges that SSG forces have attacked their soldiers on more than one occasion in volatile border regions shared by the two nations. More recently, the SSG has focused on local anti-terrorist operations, taking part in ending the 2009 attacks on the Lahore police academy and rescuing the hostages of another 2009 attack on the Pakistan Military Headquarters.


*8. Sayeret Matkal – Israel*




Via militaryphotos.net


This Israeli special-forces unit is focused on reconnaissance, anti-terrorism and hostage rescue outside of Israel. Sayeret Matkal was formed in 1957 to fill a void in Israel’s special-forces and is made up of candidates selected for their high physical and intellectual characteristics. Candidates undergo eighteen months of training which includes basic infantry school, parachute school, counter-terrorism training and reconnaissance related training. The force has taken part in many large scale operations since the 1960s. The most famous of these, Operation Entebbe/Thunderbolt, demonstrated the determination and reach of Sayeret Matkal to the world. The operation came to be after several Palestinian and pro-Palestinian terrorists had taken hostages onboard an airliner which was flown to Entebbe Airport in Uganda. Many hostages were released but over 100, mainly Israeli and Jewish hostages, were kept in the airport terminal building. A group of around 100 Israeli commandos, including an assault force of Sayeret Matkal assaulted the position, killing the terrorists and freeing almost all of the hostages.


*7. EKO-Cobra – Austria*

Via quoteko.com


As a result of the attack on the Israeli athletes at the 1972 Munich Olympics, Austria created the Einsatzkommando Cobra for anti-terrorist operations. The force is made up of 450 men who have served in the Austrian Federal Police Force. Training, like every special-force, involves several months of specialized courses focused on marksmanship, languages, hand-to-hand combat and tactical and assault training. Of course, only those who pass strict psychological and physical testing qualify for the full training. In order to be as diverse as possible, extra specialized training often follows this ‘general’ training and focuses on things like explosives, diving and sniping. While EKO-Cobra hasn’t had any sorts of operations like the Sayeret Matkal, they have ended a hostage taking in Graz-Karlau prison in 1996 and are the only counter-terrorist team to end a hijacking while the plane was in mid-flight. In this instance, in 1996, four Cobra members were on a flight when a hijacker demanded the plane be diverted. Needless to say, the hijacker picked the worst flight to make his move and was subdued by the Cobra members.


*6. Delta Force – USA*




Via en.wikipedia.org


The full name of this group is the 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta. In addition to counter-terrorism operations, Delta Force can also take part in hostage rescue, raids, reconnaissance and less covert direct action operations. The group was formed in 1977 as a result of an increasing number of high-profile terrorist operations. Since then it has been composed largely of soldiers who have served in US special-forces like the Green Berets or Rangers. To be considered for training, potential candidates must be male, at least 21 years old, score highly on an aptitude test and be between the rank of corporal and master sergeant. A series of grueling physical and mental tests follow with the aim of weeding out the weakest. Allegedly, this testing means less than 1 in 10 make it through to the 6 month-long training course. Delta Force operations remain highly guarded secrets but you can bet they are in the vanguard of any US-led operation.


*5. JTF2 – Canada*

Via huffingtonpost.ca


Created in 1993 and expanded to several hundred members following the September 11th, 2001 terrorist attacks, Canada’s Joint Task Force 2 is an elite counter-terrorism and special operations unit. Composed of military personnel from the Canadian Forces, JTF2 undertakes a range of operations. They have been known to escort VIPs and provide site security at events like the 2010 Winter Olympics. More covertly, they have operated in many world hotspots, whether it be rescuing hostages in Iraq or hunting down Serbian snipers in Bosnia. The force’s time in Afghanistan is largely guarded but it is known they were involved before most ground forces arrived and worked beside other special forces, like the US Navy SEALs. Their operations were so secret that even the Canadian Prime Minister was unaware the force was involved in Afghanistan during the early days.


*4. Alpha Group – Russia*




Via en.wikipedia.org


What about the Spetsnaz? Well, to keep it simple, any list which gives ‘Spetsnaz’ as a distinct force is just plain wrong as that term is a general name for all Soviet/Russian special-forces. Within the Russian special-forces, Alpha Group is as bad as they come. This force started out in the mid-1970s and came to fame during the invasion of Afghanistan during which members of Alpha stormed the Presidential Palace in Kabul, killing everyone in the building. In 1985, a group was dispatched to Beirut to try and rescue four Soviet diplomats. When the diplomats were killed, Alpha Group allegedly hunted down relatives of the hostage takers and returned them to their families in much smaller pieces to send a message to would-be terrorists. It apparently worked for over 20 years. Domestically, Alpha has been involved in most of the major anti-terrorist/hostage operations in Russia such as the Moscow theatre siege of 2002 and the Beslan school siege in 2004. Both events demonstrated the rather heavy handed nature of the Russian special-forces as hundreds of hostages were killed during operations.


*3. Shayetet 13 – Israel*




Via ordnungspolizei.org


Another Israeli special-forces group, Shayetet 13 is associated with the Israeli navy. Created in 1948, this force has taken part in every major Israeli operation and war conducting everything from hostage rescue and counter-terrorism to intelligence gathering and boarding. Training is 20 months long and pushes candidates under the most stressful psychological and physical testing before specialized training even begins. You name the specialized type of training and odds are the members of Shayetet 13 have done it – whether it be parachute training, demolitions, underwater warfare or cold/dark training. Operationally, Shayetet 13 members have recently been involved in a number of high profile operations involving boarding ships and seizing weaponry bound for Gaza. Their most notable operation was after the 1972 Munich Olympics when they were used to hunt down and eliminate those responsible for the attack on the Israeli athletes.


*2. Navy SEALs – USA*




Via wonderfulengineering.com


You knew these guys were going to have to show up sometime. The SEALs are an American special-forces group created in 1962 which have achieved near mythical status. This in part is thanks to Operation Neptune Spear – the mission in which SEALs flew into Abbottabad, Pakistan in May, 2011 and killed Osama Bin Laden, the leader of Al Qaeda. The SEALs are elite and the physical and mental strength required to make it in this force is ridiculously high. Training takes over a year and most applicants can’t even get past the physical qualification test which involves a lot of swimming, push-ups, sit-ups and running, all accomplished in a very strict time limit. Get past that and you enter general training. Pass that and you move on to SEAL qualification training which then opens the door to specialized training. All of this ensures that SEAL members are physically and mentally as tough as nails and capable of undertaking the most difficult operations in the world, wherever that may be.


*1. SAS – Britain*




Via mirror.co.uk

What’s this, a group rated higher than the SEALs? Indeed. The British Special Air Service was created in 1941 as a force which could operate behind German and Italian lines and support resistance movements against the occupation forces. Understandably, the force is made up of British military personnel with the most coming from the airborne forces. Physical requirements are harsh and require a lot of marching with full packa. This culminates in a 40 mile march with a full pack that must be finished in 20 hours. Candidates must also be able to swim two miles in an hour and a half and run four miles in 30 minutes. After this, you get dropped in the jungle to learn survival and navigational skills, after which you endure survival practice. The final test is a 36-hour interrogation session meant to break the candidate’s will. The handful who make it through this get transferred to an operation force for further training. Not convinced this is ‘better’ than the SEALs? It may help you to know that the SAS is also trained by MI5 and MI6 security and intelligence services to undertake counter-espionage operations. It’s like having a SEAL and James Bond all rolled into one.

http://www.therichest.com/rich-list...st-dangerous-special-forces-around-the-world/


No India.


----------

